# Wendell the Wandering Wabbit's Travel Blog



## SnowyShiloh

This is the blog of Wendell, our forum's traveling stuffed bunny! As Wendell goes on his journey to forum members around the world, his adventures will be documented in this blog. For more information about how to sign up, check out this thread!

First of all, meet Wendell. He was crocheted with love by me and he has a wanderer's spirit.







Let the fun begin


----------



## MiniLopHop

:inlove:

Go Wendell Go! I can't wait until you visit me. Hoppy adventuring!


----------



## LakeCondo

You are very talented at crochet. He really looks wonderful.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Hi everyone! Wendell here. I'm beginning my trip in the city where I was born, which is Fairbanks, Alaska. Within an hour or two of my birth, I was off seeing Alaska with Shiloh, her husband, and her mother- and father-in-law!

The very first thing we did was visit a bush plane. I'll be traveling on lots of planes so I'd better get used to it! Uh, hopefully the front window of the planes I travel on will NOT be covered with plastic sheeting.





I also got to hitch a ride on a dogsled! Okay, we didn't actually go anywhere because there wasn't any snow and the humans wouldn't agree to being hitched up to it. Harumph! A rabbit can dream though, can't he?





Where's Wendell? This is an example of a trapper's cabin. Good thing there weren't any trappers around to try and catch me!





Then we visited Creamer's Field Migratory Waterfowl Refuge. While normally I prefer all things lapine, the bird refuge was really interesting. It's on the site of an old dairy farm that was made into a bird refuge. Thousands or maybe even millions of birds stop by every year while migrating! In the background you can see some Sandhill Cranes and the old dairy buildings. Those were some big birds! 





Our next stop was the local feed store! The humans needed to stock up on food for their pet bunnies. What nice folks! Here I am with an Alaska Grown T-shirt. Lots of people here wear them. I'm Alaska grown, why isn't there a shirt small enough for me?!





These are some fur hats that were made locally. Kind of creepy if you ask me, but they're supposed to be very warm for those poor minimally furred humans!





Mmm, smoked salmon! Okay, bunnies don't eat salmon, but it's supposed to be good.





Look, a great big jug of beer! This bottle is from a popular local brewery called Silver Gulch. 





Finally, what we came for! A gigantic bag of bunny food. Mmmm, made me hungry!





Apparently the humans were getting hungry as well because our next destination was Hot Licks, a small local company that makes delicious ice cream.





Rabbits can't eat ice cream, so we also stopped by Shave Ice Sisters for some Hawaiian shave ice. It's a brand new little bitty business run by some very nice young women. One of them posed with me for a photo...





And made me a delicious caramel apple shave ice! She said it was her favorite and that's why I ordered it. I agree: Yummy.





After our snack, we headed out to investigate the Trans-Alaska Pipeline. This is the great big pipe that pumps crude oil from Prudhoe Bay in Northern Alaska to Valdez in Southern Alaska. It is huge and hundreds of miles long!





This cross section of the Pipeline gives you an idea of how large it is.





After our big adventure, we headed back to Shiloh's house and I got to commune with the resident rabbits. This little fellow, Ned, was very intent on eating dandelions, but he was quite a friendly chap and I think we would be great pals! I would have enjoyed chatting longer, but the humans had a surprise for me...





A local street AND a bridge were named in my honor! How splendid. Not everyone can say that, ya know!





What an exciting day. The next day I knew I would be off to my next adventure, so I made sure to get a good night's sleep. You know how tiring traveling can be! 





Thankfully, the humans made me a nice and cozy traveling box. I said goodbye to my new friends (minus Shiloh, who was manning the camera)....





Then climbed into my first class travel accommodations! 





My next stop is Houston, Texas, where I will be spending time with forum member Woahlookitsme. Hopefully she has sunblock for me. I'm sure Texas is pretty different from Alaska and I can't wait to get there! Check back soon!


----------



## irishbunny

So stinkin' cute!


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg I chuckled all the way through. Wendell rocks


----------



## NorthernAutumn

AMAZING! Can't wait for the next installment! Thank you so much for the photo tour through Alaska - very cool to see the pipeline


----------



## JadeIcing

Wow! That was awesome!!!


----------



## fuzz16

Wendall has had a good start slready!!! Cant wait gor more!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

So glad everyone is enjoying his blog thus far  I hope he's doing okay on his trip to Houston! FedEx is annoyingly vague with their updates. It says he isn't even in transit yet, but surely he is, 3 days after being mailed?!


----------



## fuzz16

Poor wendall stuck in his box...hopefully he keeps busy thinking about all the cool adventures!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Should have been Las Vegas next--we're going up to Mt Charleston to play in the snow, nice, cold snow.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Larry, that sounds like it would have been awesome! How confusing for Wendell. Hot in Alaska, cold in Nevada! I kind of wish I could have taken with me to Seattle in a couple of weeks. But I resisted the urge since the entire point is for him to visit forum members, not just hang out with me all the time


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

You know this is so wonderful I think it deserves a place in bunny blogs. I am moving it there!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Thanks, Katie! I couldn't decide where it should go: Here with the other blogs, or in Let Your Hare Down with the other Wendell thread


----------



## ukcarolm

Brilliant! loved reading Wendells adventures and looking forward to his next outing.


----------



## fuzz16

poor guy sitting ina box...did you poke breathing holes in the box


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Hopefully he doesn't asphyxiate! Not only did I not poke holes, I put him inside a plastic bag first in case his box got wet! And you know what's printed on all those plastic bags: "keep away from children" :shock: Didn't say anything about wandering wabbits though so hopefully he will be okay!

According to tracking, Wendell left Illinois early this morning. His delivery date was today but has been pushed back to tomorrow, maybe because of the forest fires. Hopefully he gets through soon (and hopefully the fire comes under control!).

It's a shame Wendell couldn't stay here longer! A local used bookstore is kicking off a contest. Lots of little businesses around town are participating. It's a "Where's Waldo?" contest! Each business will have a little Waldo somewhere inside and you have to find it, then the business will give you a little card. If you collect a certain number of cards and turn them in to the bookstore, you get entered into a drawing for some Where's Waldo books. Wouldn't that have been fun for Wendell to participate in? Oh well


----------



## kmaben

Sarah I'm so jealous you get Wendell next!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Woo! According to the tracking info, Wendell has arrived at Woahlookitsme's house  Hopefully we will hear from them soon!


----------



## slavetoabunny

I can't wait for Wendell to visit Florida!


----------



## LakeCondo

Did he see any pigeons in Alaska, or is that "pleasure" still in his future?


----------



## irishbunny

Any news from Wendell?


----------



## woahlookitsme

Sorry for keeping everyone in suspense! Wendell arrived late thursday and has been having much fun visiting my work! We are in between moving so he has also been with me to Huntsville. I am going to show him around town tomorrow and then he will be headed to West Virginia Since the post office is closed today! 

Wendell arrives in Houston 







Taking the drive to Huntsville that night and keeping my puppy scrappy warm lol






Wendell at work 






xrays!






Drive to Huntsville again  with the 67ft tall statue of General Sam Houston


----------



## woahlookitsme

He will enjoy some nice Texas Fireworks tonight for the 4th (My boyfriend loves making shows) and there are more pics to come


----------



## fantaysah

Fireworks! Wendell is going to have so much fun. I can't wait for my turn!


----------



## ukcarolm

So glad Wendell arrived safely, I do hope he behaved at work! lol


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Yay!! So glad to get a post from Wendell! Looks like he's having a blast helping you at work  Let me know when you mail him off, okay? His next stay will be in West Virginia with BunMommaD!


----------



## agnesthelion

Wendell is gonna be one cultured wabbit after all his journeys


----------



## agnesthelion

I hope Wendell doesnt get forgot about as a sticky thread. I almost passed him right up because I forget to look at the stickies anymore....!


----------



## BunMommaD

Ekkkk yayayaya we are so excited to be hosting wendell next!!!  can't wait!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Agnesthelion, I hope people don't pass the thread up, either! Since the post from Woahlookitsme yesterday though we've had 2 more people sign up. There are 19 people signed up to host him, hooray! It's going to take quite a while to get through the list, probably at least 6 months if not longer. Sorry some people will have to wait so long! Also if any of the Americans who have signed up are willing to ship internationally, please send me a PM. So far I have 2 Americans who can ship internationally and 4 members in Canada, Australia, and the UK who want to host him. 

My plan is for him to visit a few more American members, then go on a Wandering Wendell World Tour and having him visit our Canadian members, then go off to Australia, then the UK and then back to the US so all of the non-USA countries will be taken care of in a row. Should make shipping people have to pay a little bit less and definitely cut down on customs paperwork people need to fill out. As I mentioned in his regular thread (check out "how do I sign up to host Wendell?), because of this people aren't necessarily going to host him in the exact order they signed up, but everyone will get him eventually!


----------



## slavetoabunny

How far down on the list am I? I don't have a problem shipping internationally.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Patti, you were the 8th to sign up! I just put "willing to ship internationally" next to your name  Thanks!


----------



## luvthempigs

This is great! I am going to enjoy following Wendells travels :biggrin:


----------



## MikeScone

I can handle international shipping if you want. 

It's a shame I didn't think about it earlier - I could have hand carried Wendell to the UK when I leave on Monday. Oh well...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Mike, that would have been awesome! You could have taken pictures of him on the plane and stuff. Oh well! I hope you have a great trip. And when you get back, you will be next on the list since Wendell had to pass you before. (Mike was the first person to sign up but he had to go out of town).


----------



## LakeCondo

Lisa, just click on "watch topic" on the left of the quick reply box & you'll be notified of new posts.


----------



## woahlookitsme

YAY More pictures! 
He got to meet my lovely Franklin 






It was too dark to get any pictures with the fireworks but here is our finale set up that wendell got to see 






Wendell with Sam Houston and the beautiful Austin Hall on Campus






Visiting the Old Main Memorial. A Beautiful gothic style building that burned down in 1982. Now all thats left is parts of the walls that made up the rooms of this once gorgeous building






Wendell and Scrappy at the Duck Pond next to Campus and the Sam Houston Memorial Museum 






Oh how badly wendell wanted to go in the Garden and snack until we saw the Keep Out sign


----------



## woahlookitsme

He is now safe in a box and waiting till the post office opens tomorrow so he can visit Liz in West Virginia!


----------



## BunMommaD

woahlookitsme wrote:


> He is now safe in a box and waiting till the post office opens tomorrow so he can visit Liz in West Virginia!



OHHHH we can not wait!!! Making our plans for his adventures


----------



## ukcarolm

Fantastic photos and love the photo of Franklin investigating Wendell! lol


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Awww, look at him meeting Franklin! They're like twins! And I'm glad he didn't get pecked by ducks or meet whatever terrible fate could have befallen him had he gone into the garden with the bunny sized "keep out" sign. Too cute


----------



## fuzz16

Glad he didn't get spooked by the fireworks1 my dog pussied out at the snap poppers you throw on the ground while my sisters dog caught them and chewed till they popped in her mouth -.- omg kansas city is so unexciting! Oh what will he do when he gets here!


----------



## SOOOSKA

*ORLENA*----->Lisa, just click on "watch topic" on the left of the quick reply box & you'll be notified of new posts.

Where is the watch topic and the quick reply box? I'm Blind.

Thanks

Susan:?


----------



## agnesthelion

Orlena...thanks for the tip but I must be blind like Susan...I can't find it either.....

Love the pics of Wendell in Texas. He looked so little on that statue of Sam Houston


----------



## LakeCondo

Scroll down to the bottom of the page. after the last post. It's lined up with the left margin under the posters' names etc. Or are you using a smart phone & the images are too small?


----------



## Anaira

Just because I like taking screenshots; I red-circled it!


----------



## agnesthelion

I found it! 

Thanks again Orlena and Ariana!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks for thew info ladies.

Susan:baghead


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oooh, looks like I missed some action in the thread  I'm on vacation right now and have limited computer access until tonight when my husband arrives with the laptop, so I didn't get to check into RO for a couple of days!

We have 26 people signed up to host our beloved Wendell :shock: He is our little bunny superstar! Obviously it will be quite a while before some of us get to host him, but everyone should have their turn! Just a reminder that I will PM everyone before he goes to visit them so I can make sure they're ready and will be at home and all.

Speaking of getting ready, I hope BunMommaD is ready because Woahlookitsme says Wendell is in the mail and is set to arrive in West Virginia tomorrow!


----------



## BunMommaD

We've been watching for Wendell all day... But he isn't here...  hopefully tomorrow he will be!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Darn! USPS website still says he should have been delivered yesterday (Wednesday), but the tracking says he was in Maryland. Hopefully today is the day! Let us know when he gets there


----------



## LakeCondo

Maybe the tracking # should be passed along to the person to get dear Wendell.


----------



## BunMommaD

I have the tracking number and have been tracking... Says he's in MD and should have been delivered yesterday... Boooo! I just went and checked the mail and he's nit here yet... Hopefully later!


----------



## SOOOSKA

[align=center]*WENDELL, *[/align]
[align=center]*WHERE ARE YOU?????????????????????*[/align]


----------



## BunMommaD

He finally made it!!!!! 




He was very happy to get out of the box!




As soon as I opened it he jumped out to stretch his legs! And I think he has found his new favorite look out spot in our kitchen  





We are so excited to have him and have a lot planned for him iv the next few days!


----------



## ukcarolm

So pleased he's arrived safe and sound, love his lookout spot in your kitchen!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Yay, Wendell arrived safely!! Looks like our little superstar has found the perfect spot to sit in while he surveys his new domain  Can't wait to see what he gets into and up to!


----------



## agnesthelion

Yay! Glad he's there and that he wasn't lost too long in UPS land 

I'll be watching for what Wendell does next.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Yay Im glad he made it safely!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Anymore photos of Sir Wendell?


----------



## ukcarolm

Hope wendell is ok? as no news for a few days.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Carol, I sent BunMommaD another PM this morning- I'm sure Wendell is fine and we will get an update soon


----------



## MiniLopHop

Where is Wendall? Did he get lost in WV?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Brandy, I'm not sure where he is, I think BunMommaD has him still as she hasn't told me she mailed him yet. To everyone wondering, Brandy's house is Wendell's next stop


----------



## SnowyShiloh

So, exciting news! Since we have SO many people signed up to host Wendell- almost 30 so far- I have decided that Wendell should have a wee bunny comrade. In a bit I'll head off to the craft store and get supplies to crochet his sister! While Wendell is off gallivanting around and meeting new people in different places, she will be blazing her own trail and meeting other forum members. This way we can have two forum bunnies to watch and people won't need to wait as long to host one of them. Doesn't that sound like fun? 

It will be a couple of days until Wendell's sister is ready, but I will crochet as quickly as my fingers can go, snap a few pictures of her around Fairbanks, then mail her off to the next person on the list!


----------



## ukcarolm

wow, that'll be brilliant, can't wait to meet her!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Great idea Shiloh.

What will her name be Wendelleta? lol

Susan:biggrin:


----------



## MiniLopHop

It is great that Wendall is getting a sister and it is really awesome of you for making her, but it is a shame it is needed. :tears2:

I really hope Wendall starts his travels again soon! :clover:

Please send Wendall on so everyone can enjoy him! :big kiss:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Brandy, I'm sure Wendell will be on his way again soon  His sister isn't a replacement, she will be in addition to him!


----------



## MiniLopHop

So is she going to be the international version? It doesn't seem fair for the US to menopolize Wendall so much.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

We have many more Americans signed up than people from outside the US. I don't think either bunny will be specifically for any location. Maybe both will go abroad at some point! Not to fear, everyone who signed up will get a turn  Having two buns in action will make it go quicker as well!

I picked up the materials for the other bunny. Now to get working


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Have you heard anything from Wendell's current host?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Katie, I sent you a PM. To everyone else, I haven't heard from BunMommaD in a while but I have reason to believe that she has some things going on in her life right now. We should all keep her in our thoughts. I'm sure she will mail Wendell when she can!


----------



## MiniLopHop

ray:I'm sorry to hear she is struggling. Perhaps Wendall can give her snuggles from everyone at RO :hug:


----------



## MiniLopHop

Good and Bad news. The Bad news is that BunMommaD is having a hard time. Please send prayers and nose bonks her way. :hug:

The Good news is that Wendall will be on his way soon.


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh no so sorry to hear bunmommad is struggling


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Sending betterness hugs her way!
Jj


----------



## ukcarolm

Sorry to hear BunMommaD is having a bad time, hope all improves soon, my thoughts are with her.


----------



## cwolfec

Prayers are sent. As are bunny kisses :bunnyhug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Brandy, did BunMommaD send you a PM? I so hope she feels better soon!


----------



## MiniLopHop

She sent me an email, we had talked before. Her internet isn't really working due to power outages so she's having a hard time communicating.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Man, power outages when you're already having a rough time! What a pain! In any case, let me know when Wendell gets to you, okay?


----------



## BunMommaD

Hi everyone!!!  it's so good to be back lol

Things have been crazy! So long story short... A bunch of storms came through shortly after wendell arrived and our power went out and pretty much stayed out for nearly 2weeks! Thankfully at the beginning of that time we were away for our family reunion so we didn't have to sit in the heat for that time anyway... Wendell had some much fun with all our extended family and going to restaurants and on hikes... But...  we left our camera at the hotel, and called them immediately and they sent it to us rit away but when we got it? Yeah, SOMEONE HAD STOLEN OUR MEMORY CARD! Why would someone do that, I have no idea... So we only have a few photos of Wendell around the house with us and a few of his at work with me... As for the rest of his adventures he'll just have to tell you about them himself... I really could reem that person who took the card GRRRRR! I'm uploading the pics we have to photo bucket now, so I'll post them shortly, I hope he arrives to brandy safely and has a much less "eventful" stay with her LOL (I will say tho he was a very brave boy through all the storms


----------



## BunMommaD

Wendell helped me make some yummy pasta salad for our party 






And some chicken curry (he is quite the little chef!)





He enjoyed running around and playing in cookies cottage





And he learned fast that when the cookster is "zooming" he best find. Safe place to sit still and watch 





He enjoyed his feet grooming from cookie





As well as his ears lol (cookie was convinced he hadn't had a proper groom in a long time lol)





They became fast friends 





One of his fav spots to wtch everyone





Wendell also came to work with me  to get some relief from the heat at home and to play with the babies and the cats 

Here he is napping with baby Holdyn 





And watching sesame street with baby Haylei 





Here he is with the kitty where I work birdy


----------



## BunMommaD

And here birdy thought he needed a bath LOL





And finally Wendell with our puppies Charlie and Sydney


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Yay! Hi there, Liz! Wow, sounds like you and Wendell had a super exciting couple of weeks! Hopefully everything is back to normal  The photos are awesome, looks like he is having a great time! Cookie is such a darling and how nice that he's taking care of Wendell's grooming needs. And awesome that Wendell can now add "master chef" and "child care expert" to his resume


----------



## BunMommaD

Yes exciting for sure! And yes things are almost bck to normal... W are just waiting for the house to cool down, our electric came back last night and it's cooled down alot in here but is still around 80 degrees... YUCK! So hopefully by tomorrow it will be back around 70... We are very greatful Wendell and cookie both took the heat surprisingly well... And so far no sickness!


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg Liz so glad that everything is okay!

Loved seeing wendell with the yummy food. And who are the cute babies? 

Seems like all the pets loved Wendell


----------



## BunMommaD

agnesthelion wrote:


> Omg Liz so glad that everything is okay!
> 
> Loved seeing wendell with the yummy food. And who are the cute babies?
> 
> Seems like all the pets loved Wendell



Thank you! And the babies are my charges, they are 3 month old twins - Holdyn and Haylei  my new job! I love spending my days with them


----------



## LakeCondo

It sounds like Wendell had an exciting time & was well cared for by you & Mr C.

My electricity was out about 6 hours last Monday AM. Honey was confused by the flashlight when I fed her that AM. But that's the way it does. I don't think she would have handled a long period of it as well as Wendell & Mr C did. They really are troopers. But of course Wendell is on his way to being a world traveler & Mr C showed his tenacity after his neutering redo.


----------



## ukcarolm

Hi I'm so pleased you're recovering from your outage etc and well done wendell and Mr C for coping so well. Love your photos, the twins are gorgeous.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Wendall has safely arrived. He will be going to work with me tomorrow and with my husband Joshua on Wed.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ooh yay! Can't wait to see pictures, Brandy! Now to get things set up with the next host 

As for Wendell's sister, she is still under construction but will make her debut soon enough


----------



## LakeCondo

It's too bad the siblings won't be meeting any time soon, but they'll be able to see each other's pictures in this blog.


----------



## BunMommaD

Oh yayaya! I'm so glad he arrived! I hope he has a fun yet relaxing time with your family, after all that happened here lol


----------



## MiniLopHop

LOL it will certainly be anticlamactic for him. I have been trying to think of something to do this weekend. The last two have been so adventurous I was planning on just staying home to get stuff done. Perhaps he will concentrate on his domestic skills for this visit.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Good one Brandy, get those Domestic skills out of his system so when he does visit me way down the road, he won't want to do those chores.:laugh::yahoo::weee::rofl:

Looking forward to seeinghis pictures with you and the hubby and the zoo crew.

Liz great pictures, now i'm hungry.

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing

I'm hungry as well! No teasing a pregnant lady with food.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'm not sure where the timing is going to work out, but it would be fun if I had Wendell for either San Diego Bunnyfest on September 16th or Midwest Bunfest on October 27th!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Patti, that sounds great. We will try to make it happen  And Brandy, Wendell is a good sport. I think he will be happy to help you with chores! Just don't post a picture of him perched on the toilet seat holding a toilet brush  Funny, but I may have to cremate him after that!


----------



## LakeCondo

Brandy may find he's more a sidewalk superintendent rather than any real help. But I;m sure he'll enjoy a walk in the stroller.


----------



## slavetoabunny

SnowyShiloh wrote:


> Patti, that sounds great. We will try to make it happen  And Brandy, Wendell is a good sport. I think he will be happy to help you with chores! Just don't post a picture of him perched on the toilet seat holding a toilet brush  Funny, but I may have to cremate him after that!



Maybe you could move me into the queue so that I can take Wendell to one of these events?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Sending you a PM, Patti


----------



## MiniLopHop

I hope Wendell has had fun while in PA. We didn't do anything out of the ordinary, but he had enough grand excitement in his last placement. 

Wendell went to work with me, here he is with the sign. Unfortunately he had to sign a Confidentiality and Nondisclosure Agreement, so he can not tell you what happened inside. It's not that exciting, just lots of computer work. Apparently he got bored because he's laying down on the job!









After work we went for a walk around the business park. Wendell got very excited when he saw the QVC sign and made me take pictures.

Look under his bow


















This week is the Goshen Country Fair. Wendell didn't compete, but he would have been sure to win first place. Here he is chatting with a contestant waiting to be judged.






While Wendell is the perfect weight for his frame, not all bunnies are (Fraggles anyone? ) He joined me at Weight Waters to get some pointers for his other bunny friends.








Then he went grocery shopping to pick out some nice produce for the Anderson warren.






Wendell found out the hard truth that he was adopted. He had feelings he needed to talk through, so he went to my therapy appointment to talk to a professional. She wanted to know if he was on Prozac.








On Friday Wendall went to an exciting chess camp and tournament with Joshua.

Everyone gets a shirt and chess board from the week






Wendell is helping teach the class






Smart bunny! Wendell won first place at the tournament!






More trophies








Then Wendell went to Petsmart with the whole Anderson warren. He helped coach them through their first official family meeting.











All packed up and ready to go home


----------



## gmas rabbit

Sounds like Wendell is quite the peace maker. He looks like he is having a wonderful time. Glad none of the Anderson bunnies decided to chew on him.


----------



## JadeIcing

That looks like an awesome time to me!


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg, cute pics and looks like he had a blast.

I chuckled at him "talking to your therapist"


----------



## ukcarolm

Wendell looks as if he's having a fantastic time with all those outings and meeting so many new friends!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Wendell certainly has an exciting life!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ahaha!! It looks like he's had a wonderful time in Pennsylvania! He is a bun of many talents, isn't he?!


----------



## cwolfec

Wendell is quickly becoming the most well-rounded bun ever! And by well-rounded I definitely don't mean overweight either 

What news on Wendell's sister?


----------



## LakeCondo

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Wendell went to work with me, here he is with the sign. Unfortunately he had to sign a Confidentiality and Nondisclosure Agreement, so he can not tell you what happened inside. It's not that exciting, just lots of computer work. Apparently he got bored because he's laying down on the job!
> *He should have helped you in some way. Lazy rabbit. *
> 
> This week is the Goshen Country Fair. Wendell didn't compete, but he would have been sure to win first place. Here he is chatting with a contestant waiting to be judged.
> *He sure has become the rabbit-about-town. And a good judge of veggies.*
> Then he went grocery shopping to pick out some nice produce for the Anderson warren.
> 
> On Friday Wendall went to an exciting chess camp and tournament with Joshua.
> Wendell is helping teach the class. Smart bunny! Wendell won first place at the tournament!
> *Did he learn to play chess while with you? If so, he's a quick learner. Even if not, his showing was impressive. Most rabbits can't think moves ahead, so give up on chess.
> *
> Then Wendell went to Petsmart with the whole Anderson warren. He helped coach them through their first official family meeting.
> *He's a diplomat, too!!!*


----------



## BunMommaD

Awe love the pics! Looks like he's having a great time!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Carrie, Wendell's sister had a little accident and I have to start again! She will be ready soon though 

Also, MiniLopHop PMed me and said Wendell will be staying with her through the weekend. He will get to do something super fun this weekend, I'm sure the pictures will be great!


----------



## JadeIcing

Can't wait.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Wendell is winging his way to the next destination, resting to recover from his big weekend before meeting another member. We had a lot of fun together.

On Saturday we went to Land of the little horses! http://www.landoflittlehorses.com/

I had gone here as a child close to 30 years ago but the experience stuck with me. As I was trying to decide how to reward myself for losing 100 pounds, this came to mind. Wendell was very brave and had a good time interacting with all the farm members.

The cute iniature donkey wandered around getting pets and snacks from the guests.











Wendell went for a ride!






Then we watched the cute show that let the horses showcase their tallents.

A unicorn!?!






Jumping











super llama






math! this horse would be given two numbers and could add, subtract, divide, and multiple. extremely impressive!






bye bye!











Upclose with the llama











baby goats






baby little horse






normal sized horses






a big horse (Wendell is so brave!)






piggies






sebu











cows






old west jail- Wendell fit right through the bars and left us behind!











After the farm, we stopped to play some mini golf. Wendell won of course!


----------



## MiniLopHop

Wendell had to have one last bunny whisper session with the kids to make sure they will all get along after he leaves.











there were treats involved- berries!




















Cheerios for a job well done










don't mind me, I will help myself!





extra snacks for Becky





Wendell, are you going to eat thoes Cheerios?





no? thanks! nom nom nom





Thanks again to Wendell for such a wonderful visit!


----------



## JjGoesBounce

So cute!

Jj


----------



## SOOOSKA

Brandy great pictures. That looked like a fun time.

You are looking great. Keep up the good work.

Susan


----------



## agnesthelion

Great pics!! Loved all the mini horses and the ones with Wendell and all your buns was the cutest


----------



## JadeIcing

Love it!


----------



## ukcarolm

Fantastic photos, love the mini horses and the pics of Wendell with all your bunnys are so cute.


----------



## cwolfec

Looks like he had a blast! You have such a sweet family of buns! Makes me want to adopt some more. Does your Becky have the head tilt?

And congratulations on losing 100 pounds! What an accomplishment  That land of the little horses seemed like a good reward!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

So, so cute! I take it Wendell was a good house guest? Looks like he had a fantastic time!


----------



## MiniLopHop

Carrie, yes Becky has head tilt. She's still so full of life and eats great so we work with it. Her head will come up when she's well rested and relaxed, but if moved she gets dizzy and tilts again. I don't think she will be doing any more photo sessions in the chair because I can't figure out how to do it without making her tilt.

Wendell was such a good boy. We had a fantastic time, but I know I had to share.


----------



## agnesthelion

Wendell just got here! He is safe and sound. 

My son was excited to meet him. He went on a couple errands with us today. I think he's going to a local farmers market tonight. And I'll think of some other fun activities for Wendell over the next week or 2


----------



## ukcarolm

So pleased Wendell has arrived safely, looking forward to seeing what he gets up to!


----------



## agnesthelion

Good grief. I get to the farmers market last night, Wendell along and very excited....and camera battery was dead. Great.

Off to think of more fun things for Wendell


----------



## ukcarolm

Oh no, that's so annoying isn't it! Never mind as long as you all had a nice time.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I'm sure there are many more activities in store for Wendell in Iowa


----------



## agnesthelion

We've been having a great time with Wendell! He is going with us today to a fun place. I will be able to post pictures soon and then Wendell will be ready to be mailed on to his next adventure!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Lisa, that sounds great  Have a fun trip!


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Lisa, I e-mailed you the next address! Can't wait to see the pictures of Wendell's adventures.


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## fuzz16

Looking forward to pictures!!!


----------



## agnesthelion

.......


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Not boring AT ALL! You gave Wendell and us such a great tour! Loved it! Thank you

Agnes' reaction is hysterical. She must think he has an awfully big bunny smell for such a little guy


----------



## agnesthelion

Aww thanks Katherine...yes Agnes hadn't ever reacted so dramatically to anything before Wendell. It was funny. And cute!


----------



## MiniLopHop

I loved the pictures! It reminds me of Malabar farms in Ohio. We visited it as kids and it is the historical working farm too. I love visiting old homes and seeing how people lived.

Agnes is so cute! She was probably confused how one little bun could smell like so many! I bet the reactions get better with each bun smell added 

Your son is adorible! That's great he was able to partissipate and enjoy the action.


----------



## agnesthelion

Thanks brandy  yes, my son had alot of fun with it. Especially after I showed him the other pics of Wendell and explained it more. He wanted to take Wendell everywhere!

I to love seeing how people lived back in the day. Fascinating, educational but also makes me thankful for some of our modern day conveniences!


----------



## MiniLopHop

Oh yes. If it was not for modern medicine I would be dead many times over! However, I find it amusing that I use witch hazel still. I keep it in the refrigerator and it is a very refreshing toner for my face. I had no idea it had so many uses! LOL

Sometimes I think it would be very nice to get away from technology, but then I turn on a light and change my mind


----------



## ukcarolm

Hi Lisa
fantastic pics. I'm like you and love 'seeing' our history. Wendell had some wonderful fun and Agnes' reaction was brilliant, I'm so pleased you got it on camera! Looking forward to seeing where Wendell next visits.


----------



## agnesthelion

Thanks carol! We did have fun 

Okay, wendell has been mailed to the next member!


----------



## cwolfec

There is nothing boring about the life of a stay-at-home mom! Looks like Wendell had a blast


----------



## agnesthelion

Yes Carrie!! Busy and routine, yes, but chasing a 3 year isn't boring  thanks!


----------



## JadeIcing

Very cool trip!


----------



## agnesthelion

Thanks Ali!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Wendell is on his way to me and will be traveling to San Diego Bunnyfest! He will also be doing things around Daytona Beach.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Wendell is here and he's already making friends!


----------



## JimD

:clapping:


----------



## luvthempigs

Great pictures from everyone :dude:

Did ya ever notice how one bunny turns into another and another????? :biggrin2:


----------



## agnesthelion

Yay patti!!!

So glad Wendell arrived safely to you and so excited to see what adventures lay ahead Florida for Wendell!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Lisa, great pictures of Wendell! I'm so glad your son enjoyed him and that Wendell inspired you to go out and visit an awesome place you had not been to in so long.

Patti, do Sparky and Scooter like Wendell? It's going to be really cool to see pictures of him at Bunnyfest. You should take pictures of him on the airplane


----------



## agnesthelion

Thanks Shiloh yes, I did thoroughly enjoy Living History Farms. How awesome a little creation of yours got us there!


----------



## ukcarolm

So pleased wendell has arrived safely at your place Patti and looking forward to seeing what he gets up to!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Wendell wants to go for a ride in the bunnymobile. Soon Wendell, soon.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Has Wendell gone for a car ride yet?


----------



## slavetoabunny

I know, I'm slacking on pics! He will be going to an adoption event with me at Petsmart this weekend. I promise not to adopt him out!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Wendell came to Petsmart to help out at Gaiinesville Rabbit Rescues adoption event.

Look Wendell - It's the Daytona International Speedway!






Wendell finds out how he can help homeless rabbits.





He was checking out the Halloween costumes, but couldn't find one in his size.





Helping out at the adoption table.





Wendell made friends with Fussy, who came to visit with her mommy.





He checked out the food aisle.





And the toy aisle.





He worked on his litterbox skills.





Goodbye Petsmart. I had fun today!!





A tired bunny on his way home.


----------



## ukcarolm

Wendell looks like he's had a wonderful time meeting more friends and seeing more of the world. And soooo good with his litter tray skills!


----------



## agnesthelion

Aww how cute! Did you adopt out any bunnies today? I feel like it might be in my near future to get involved with bunny rescue somehow. People are clueless!!!

I think we should have seen more photos of you with Wendell


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'll be sure and take some photos with Wendell at San Diego Bunnyfest next weekend!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Looks like a great day! Way to be a productive member of society and work on improving yourself, Wendell! You are a model to people everywhere


----------



## slavetoabunny

Wendell went to the vet's office today with his friend Sparky to lend moral support. He is getting very excited about his trip to San Diego tomorrow for Bunnyfest!!!


----------



## agnesthelion

How nice of Wendell to be supportive to sparky  I hope the vet visit went well!

Have fun at bunnyfest, I'll be watching for pics!


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'll be posting Bunnyfest photos Monday night and then Wendell will be winging his way to his next host family. Wendell will also be visiting either Sea World or the San Diego Zoo. He hasn't decided which one he wants to go to yet.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Wendell is all packed and ready to go to San Diego Bunnyfest!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh, Wendell is going to have so much fun at Bunnyfest and the zoo (or Sea World)! Just don't let a killer whale eat him  You should get pictures of him looking out the window on the airplane, that would be so cute. He is a pretty well seasoned traveler by now so he should do well on the trip I think 

Is Sparky feeling okay? Hopefully Wendell was a comfort to her! Bet he's glad he didn't need to get poked with needles or x-rayed or anything. Though I DO wonder what an x-ray of him would look like...


----------



## slavetoabunny

I am planning on sweet talking the flight attendants into getting pictures with the pilots. Today was just another routine 6 week toothie checkup for Sparky...sshe came home with a gold star!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We're next!!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Wendell made it to San Diego!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Great, Patti! I hope you and Wendell have a blast at Bunnyfest


----------



## slavetoabunny

We are currently siting poolside at the hotel enjoying the beautiful San Diego morning. Bunfest starts at 10:00.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ooooh, fun  Did Wendell get his own 7 am pina colada with a little umbrella?


----------



## slavetoabunny

Wendell had so much fun at San Diego Bunnyfest!

At the airport:





















Did you bring your swimming trunks Wendell?





It's Bunnyfest!!










Posing with a San Diego HRS volunteer:





Wendell got to meet Amy Spintman with Cats, Rabbits & More:





Meeting Flat Bonnie and friends:





Shopping,browsing and making new friends:



































It's the San Diego Zoo!!





The actual zoo pictures will be posted later. They are on someone else's camera (I forgot mine in the car) and I am waiting to get them.

Wendell was a tired bunny after his long day:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Great pictures Patti.

I see Flopsy Parker's Mommie, Gretta. Nice

Did Wendell get to meet the Pilots?

Looking forward tothe Zoo pictures.

Susan


----------



## slavetoabunny

The mail carrier just picked Wendell up and he is winging he way to Las Vegas!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Aw, what a great trip!! What's the story with Flat Bonnie, were they selling versions of her or did some other bunny group have her there or what? Love the picture of him tucked into bed at the end of the day. What an adventure! 

Can't wait until he gets to Las Vegas


----------



## slavetoabunny

Flat Bonnie had a sales booth at Bunnyfest. Wendell should arrive in Vegas at any moment.


----------



## slavetoabunny

A few Zoo pics of Wendell:

















I could swear I took more, but this is all my friend sent me so far. I'll check with her. Shame on me for leaving my camera in the car.


----------



## ukcarolm

Wonderful photos and wow didn't Wendell have a fantastic stay with you , I'm sure he's exhausted!


----------



## agnesthelion

Cute photos, bunny fest looked fun!!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Wendell should be in Las Vegas by now....Nancy???


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Hopefully we will see awesome photos of Wendell in Las Vegas soon


----------



## slavetoabunny

I heard that Wendell arrived in Vegas. Let's hope that "what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas isn't true." We want to know everything!


----------



## luvthempigs

slavetoabunny wrote:


> I heard that Wendell arrived in Vegas. Let's hope that "what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas isn't true." We want to know everything!



:yeahthat:


----------



## whitelop

Where is Wendell now?! I read through all of this for the first time last night and its so cool! I can't wait to hear from Wendell again! 
Where is his sister?!


----------



## agnesthelion

I forgot about his sister!? Yeah, where is she? 

I think Wendell is with Larry in las Vegas if I remember correctly?


----------



## slavetoabunny

Wendell is in Vegas...I am on the edge of my seat waiting for pics!


----------



## whitelop

I know I can't wait to see the pictures from Vegas! Hopefully Wendell doesn't develop a gambling problem!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Sadly, Wendell's sister is still a ball of yarn! Version 1.0 had an accident and my insane crazy busy-ness has impeded the progress of version 2.0. She will be here eventually, though! I even considered buying a tiny stuffed bunny but don't know if it would be the same, know what I mean? Specifically Nutmeg, this super cute little bunny: http://store.americangirl.com/agshop/html/item/id/141467/ctc/SI Nutmeg is even smaller than Wendell and very cute but not anthropomorphized like Wendell.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Is it just me or is Larry seriously slacking on Vegas pics??


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Hehehe, maybe Wendell is having so much fun that there's no time for photos


----------



## MiniLopHop

After all the learning serious bunny skills I think Wendell is blowing off steam and being naughty. Lets just hope he is smart and doesn't father any bits of yarn!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

I hope Wendell is neutered. Otherwise there would be a few dust bunnies where ever he visits.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh, Brandy and Kate, you made me laugh so hard! I did not crochet Wendell any balls so I think we should be safe on that front


----------



## luvthempigs

You are all too funny :biggrin2:

Larry, You are making us wait too long. Is Wendell out gambling or something? :devil


----------



## agnesthelion

I hope Wendell didn't get involved in a bad gambling game gone wrong...!?!?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Not to worry. We've been traveling by motorcycle mostly. If what "Happens in Vegas Stays in Vegas" does that mean we get to keep Wendell. We went down to the "Strip" on Friday and visited several of the larger casinos--first time we've been down there in 3 years if you don't count concerts or shows. Pictures and stories will be coming soon--as soon as I pull them all and organize.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oooh, Wendell went on a motorcycle and visited the strip! What a cool bunny! Can't wait to see the pictures and hear more


----------



## cwolfec

I have to say, for some reason I always referred to "Vegas" kind of negatively. That was before I went! Vegas is SO fun! Wendell might decide to stay....


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Nooo, Wendell! You can't stay in Vegas forever! You need to head over to California and visit Missyscove, she's going to take you to vet school with her  Vacation is OVER, buddy!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

He'll send her a nice card! We used to kind of think in the negative about Las Vegas too. We came down here 7 years ago to see Tim Conway and Harvey Corman as we couldn't get decent tickets anywhere else. Really liked it here--80 degrees F in November, during the day. Plus all the shows, entertainment, and recreational opportunities. We ended up looking around and buying a place and fully stocked it(including a car) so when we came down all we had to do was walk on and off the plane. When Nancy retired we sold everything in California and made the move permanent--the other attraction is none of the leeches I'm related to ever come here!


----------



## agnesthelion

That's so cool that you can just visit the strip whenever you want. I've been to Vegas twice and it is so much fun. I remember being amazed how big some of those hotels are. 

I bet you got some great pics with Wendell. I can't wait to see!!!!


----------



## ukcarolm

I've just caught up with Wendell! glad he's arrived in Vagas safely and looking forward to seeing his photos, he's obviously having a great time!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

He'll be leaving here on Monday and I'll start posting and writing then. It has been great having a traveling companion.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Can't wait to hear about it, Larry


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Our motorcycle club is having a progressive dinner tomorrow, so we'll try to make it.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We went on the dinner ride and had a great time. Wendell just left for Pomona, Ca in his first class accommodations. We miss him already.


----------



## Ape337

This thread is hilarious! Glad Wendell got to see Vegas. I love Las Vegas! Only been once, to get married! :biggrin:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We came down almost 7 years ago to catch a show we wanted to see and fell in love with the weather. 80 degrees when we flew to the Grand Canyon in November. Plus you can ride motorcycles about 355 days a year hear.


----------



## Nancy McClelland




----------



## Nancy McClelland




----------



## Nancy McClelland




----------



## Nancy McClelland




----------



## slavetoabunny

LOLOLOL.....love the pics! Wendell will never be the same again after Vegas. Please tell me that he didn't get a tattoo. Who knows - he may want to come back to Daytona for Bike Week.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Here we go: 1. Wendell has arrived and is meeting some of our crew. We have figures and figurines from all over the world. 2. Wendell getting ready to pack it up and head for the next destination, Pomona, Ca. 3,4,5,&6 Wendell with the Southern Nevada Harley Owners Group for our progressive dinner ride. 32 bikes and 40 people total. We rode to 3 different members houses for appetizers, main course, and dessert. He wanted to go to the dessert stop first! 7. Wendell at the 3rd stop posing on a members car. 8. Wendell at the 1st stop once again on a car. 9 & 10. The whole group pose for a picture at the 2nd stop. Think we really need to speak with him about the people he hangs out with. 11. Wendell and Sharon at the 2nd stop-she does most of the photo work for our group. 12. Wendell meeting an Elk at our second stop. Note the bling around his neck-bought with his gambling winnings in Beatty. Sad to say but he lost it later in a pick up dice game. I now have a nice gold bracelet too, but that's just a coincidence. 13. Wendell checking out a curio full of Disney characters--sadly, no bunnies. 15. We took a pic of Sharon and Dave before leaving the Silverton for the dinner ride. 16. Me and my bud out cruising and we stopped at Red Rock Harley. 17. Wendell later that same day with a friend of ours, Bernie, at the Christian Bikers booth at the Las Vegas Bikerfest 2012. 18 This one should speak for itself. 19. Wendell head over heels for a couple of "Strip" performers. Nancy in the middle and totally oblivious to Wendell's predicament. 20. More of Wendell on the strip with the Monte Carlo and the New York in the background. 21. Wendell and Nancy in front of the Harley Cafe after we stopped for a really great lunch on the Strip trip. 22. Wendell, Nancy, and myself enjoying an adult beverage at Sammy Hagar's Cabo Wabo at Planet Hollywood with the City Center partially in the background. Methinks Wendell may have a problem! 23. Wendell and Nancy in front of the Bellagio. 24. Us inside the Solarium at the Bellagio which is all decked out for Harvest/Halloween. 25. Nancy and Wendell on the way back out of the Bellagio. 26. Nancy and Wendell in front of the Stratosphere. He did not want to go up to the top and ride the rides--they're only 1100 feet up. 27. Two members of the H. O. G.club before we left for Beatty. 28. Me and Wendell with my Street Glide getting ready for our trip to Beatty. 29. The same as above. 30. Wendell and his favorite machine at the Beatty Casino Hotel. Hey, when's he gonna pay me back that 20 he borrowed? 31. Wendell and myself at a local watering hole in Beatty. We were asked to leave when Wendell got rowdy and wouldn't show a valid I.D. Really think he may have a problem. 31. Wendell checking in at the Beatty Hotel and Casino. 32. Us hanging out after breakfast in Beatty before leaving for our ill-fated ride to Scotty's Castle in Death Valley.  The road was closed after riding 82 miles one way. This is the 5th year in a row we couldn't get there. 32. One last shot with our gang before leaving. What can I say--we had a great time and miss him a lot. Didn't get to do as much as I wanted as Nancy got sick for 6 days, I got the flu (hooray for the shot I got) and I also have to take care of her 100 year old mother. My time is mostly not mine! Got some more pics I'll put in later. Bye Bye for now-------------Larry and Nancy


----------



## agnesthelion

Aaaah, this was a super fun blog to read! What a fun time I'm sure Wendell had  love seeing all your friends in the Harley group. How cool and I'm sure so much fun. Were they accepting of Wendell? 

I liked seeing all the hotels. It has been a few years since I've been. You and Nancy look just adorable  I've never seen pics of either of you. Larry you actually look like how I pictured you. Love your motorcycle and you both look like fun to hang out with. Wendell is one lucky wabbit.

I'm sure Wendell is much older and wiser after this trip. They don't call it sin city for nothing. Let's hope Wendell doesn't corrupt the buns he meets as his journey continues. Maybe I'm glad i got him before you when he was still innocent 

Thanks for sharing. Loved it!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

That was the first time we've been to the strip in three years as we don't drink or gamble. By the way, it's two bikes. I have the "Black Ice" Street Glide and the Yellow and copper Screaming Eagle Soft Tail Springer. We always thought it was funny as we usually aren't what people expect. We both have PHD's, multiple tatoos, ride motorcycles and have bunnies as companions--never liked the word "pets". Do like being retired too.


----------



## luvthempigs

Looks like everyone had a great time 

Your pictures are great Larry. My sister was just in Vegas for the first time last week and she loved it. So much to do and see.


----------



## missyscove

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> We always thought it was funny as we usually aren't what people expect. We both have PHD's, multiple tatoos, ride motorcycles and have bunnies as companions--never liked the word "pets". Do like being retired too.



What are your PhD's in?


----------



## littl3red

Wow Larry, I hope I'm as cool as you when I grow up! I love motorcycles, not so much a Harley fan in general but, ironically, my dream bike is a Buell. My Nana used to ride a Harley. I think I'm gonna sign up to have Wendell sent my way; it sounds like fun! I'm sure we'll find something to do in Nowhere, Kansas.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Larry, you remind me of my dad. He is in a motocycle group where the average age is 60ish and there are two who have hadicap stickers for their bikes. They are all super nice people and very friendly, but they don't fit the sterotype of motocyle "gang".

I also don't like the words pets and hate the word cage. My buns are my children with fur. They do have enclosures but they are big enough that I nap in there with them so it's not really a cage. If only my boys wouldn't get into fights I would get rid of all barriers. I don't like that people think of rabbits as second class citizens, they are people too.


----------



## larryng

Cool Larry and Nancy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Up until 3 years ago I had a Buell Firebolt--fast and fun. Our degrees--Nancy History and Curriculum and Education, retired Principal. I'm a retired Engineer, so it's not to hard to figure mine out. We came down to Vegas 8 years ago for a show and loved the weather and all the sites, and we don't gamble, but there is just so much to do here. We can ride at least 350 days a year. Lots of hiking areas and the best parks in Arizona and Utah are between 2 to 4 hours away.


----------



## littl3red

Ahh, that's awesome!  Here in Kansas we have... Wheat fields... Bean fields... Corn fields... OH, and the BEST pizza place in the WORLD. I've eaten a million pizzas and I have yet to find a better one anywhere.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Yay, great pictures! I think my favorite- other than him in your pocket- is him getting fondled by the sexy ladies. That's pretty funny  Innocent little Wendell has been corrupted for sure now! Did he get to keep the cool little necklace? Does he have a tattoo in a naughty place now?


----------



## ukcarolm

Wow Wendell had a fun packed stay with you in Vegas! The photo are great and it looks like Wendell made a huge amount of friends while he was with you.


----------



## missyscove

He's here! His little box got a little damp on the front step today since it was raining, but he was all dry inside. 
Unfortunately I have two more midterms on Monday (after having one every day this past week) and a take-home exam due Wednesday, so most of our weekend is going to look like this.


----------



## ukcarolm

Glad Wendell has arrived safely and managed to stay dry. All the best with your exams


----------



## SnowyShiloh

What a good boy Wendell is, helping you study! He's probably relieved to have some down time after his busy trip to Vegas  Hopefully he will help you study!


----------



## cwolfec

The Vegas pictures are AWESOME! My husband used to have a sport bike (Triumph Daytona 675) but the more I looked at your pictures and get to know Harley riders, the more I want to jump on that bandwagon!  (I'm coming along with my tattoo collection too)

And I'm glad to see Wendell made it to Christina safe and sound, if not a little damp  Hopefully Wendell can keep you awake and quiz you on your studying!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

I am personally shocked that our little Wendell was allowed to join up with a biker gang! :nonono:


----------



## Nela

*Giggle snicker snort* This is a great thread! :biggrin:


----------



## JadeIcing

The Monte Carlo! That is where I honeymooned!


----------



## Anaira

Oh, what kind of engineer, Larry? I'm in my first year of my degree in mechanical engineering...pretty cool you got a PhD!


----------



## missyscove

A quick update. I took my roommate to LAX today and Wendell got to see a bit of downtown from the car. 

Here he is with the welcome to LA sign near LAX





Here he is with downtown in the background. Sorry I cut part of him off, it's tricky to take pictures while driving.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Poor Wendel, getting all soggy after his wonderful sojourn here. My degrees are Electrical, Chemical, and Mechanical and 2 in the liberal arts. I liked school, never need a calculator for math and only have to read things once. My first bike (15) was a 1955 Triumph. I got my first degree in 6 quarters as I was able to take a double or better load with my counselors okay. Of course, my calculator then was called a slide ruler.


----------



## missyscove

Wendell and Timmy spent some time together last night. 






Timmy bowled Wendell over with affection.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Timmy looks so much like our Commander Bun-Bun, but she wouldn't have tolerated another bunny being around, even Wendell. Looks like Wendell is getting his tie adjusted.


----------



## littl3red

Timmy is so cute! Do you happen to know what breed he is? His body/head shape looks similar to the rabbit I'm adopting this week. I'm pretty sure she's a mix but I'm pretty curious. :?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ha, it looks like Timmy has Wendell by the throat! That is no way to treat a guest, Timmy :shame


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Any updates on our little buddy? Is he gaining lots of new knowledge? Will he be an expert in the field of rabbit care?


----------



## agnesthelion

Awww cute pictures with Timmy! Cant wait to see what else is in store for him there!!


----------



## missyscove

I do have new pictures of Wendell that I need to take off my camera. This ended up being a very stressful week for me and I am very sad to have to share that Timmy passed away in my arms early this morning. Those pictures of him with Wendell are the last pictures I have of him. 
I posted a Rainbow Bridge thread for Timmy here
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=76491&forum_id=27


----------



## littl3red

Oh my gosh, that's terrible... I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We're so sorry to hear this, Christina. you're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Christina, I'm sooo terribly sorry about the loss of Timmy  He was such a special bunny!! I'm glad he got to enjoy Wendell in his last days and that you got some last pictures of him. Timmy will always be remembered


----------



## missyscove

Here's Wendell on campus










Here are pictures from Wendell's trip to the Griffith Park Observatory and to Disneyland!

Wendell with the Hollywood sign





Hollywood Sign without Wendell





Sunset





Wendell & the Observatory





Wendell & a meteorite





Wendell and a seismometer





Wendell and Albert Einstein!





The view of downtown





Wendell and downtown





Wendell went to Disneyland with my roommate!

Wendell preparing to see Toy Story Mania


----------



## missyscove

Tonight Wendell got to take part in our post- pumpkin carving photo shoot.

This photo will also serve as a not-so-subtle announcement about my two new (still unnamed) bunny roommates. (We vet students aren't allowed to stay petless for long!)


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Wonderful pictures, Christina! I love Wendell with the meteorite, Albert Einstein, the glasses, and most of all... with your new bunsies! Awwww, they are too adorable! The one on the right looks like my first bunny, Cinnabun. Are they both boys? They are completely darling! I hope they will help your heart heal after the loss of Timmy.


----------



## missyscove

They are both boys. They were found as strays and they had them housed together and they were neutered about a week ago. I adopted them just yesterday but they're already such a special part of our home.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

The pics are just great, although I almost didn't recognize the observatory without a "Terminator" strolling around. The little boy bunny on the right looks just like our bunny "Stew", same color and looks. He was a little bundle of "attitude" and was one of the three climbers we had. We haven't been to Disneyland since our kids were 8 and 12--the youngest is now 31, although I've been there over 60 times including when they opened in 1955. So very glad to see you and Wendell have new mates. Blessed Be!


----------



## agnesthelion

Aww great pics! I loved seeing the downtown pics and I just saw the pics of your two new buns on the other thread.  adorable.

I do have to throw it out there that I think it's most enjoyable to see human faces in the pics too. I love seeing pics of the members on here so include yourselves in the photos too everyone!!!!


----------



## littl3red

I LOVE DISNEYLAND. I AM SO JEALOUS OF WENDELL RIGHT NOW. If I mail myself to all of you guys can I go to Disneyland too? I can bring the buns...


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Send us the bunnies!!


----------



## cwolfec

Oh boy, I loooove Disney Land too! I have only been there once, but I've been to Disney World almost more times than I can count!  

I was so very sorry to hear about Timmy...what a tragedy. Congrats about your new boys! They look like fun!


----------



## MikeScone

Congratulations on the new bunnies! The one on the right looks like he was born to wear that collar - I'd call him "Jeeves" if he were mine. He looks like the perfect butler from PG Wodehouse's stories. That would make the other one "Bertie", of course.


----------



## whitelop

MikeScone wrote:


> Congratulations on the new bunnies! The one on the right looks like he was born to wear that collar - I'd call him "Jeeves" if he were mine. He looks like the perfect butler from PG Wodehouse's stories. That would make the other one "Bertie", of course.



I second that! He does look like he was made for a bow tie! They're so adorable, congratulations!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

All those in favor..............


----------



## MiniLopHop

*squee!* Your bunnies are so cute! What a lovely way to welcome them into the family but a visit with Wendall.

Wow, so many lights! How does anyone sleep at night? I think I would go crazy in a place that populated. I go a bit squirly in the suburbs when I can't get away after a while. 

I also agree with the names, he was born to wear a bowtie.


----------



## luvthempigs

The new bunnies are adorable! And I love the pumpkin carving of a bunny. Very cool :dude:


----------



## missyscove

Wendell is on his way to Mike & Natasha!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## MikeScone

*missyscove wrote: *


> Wendell is on his way to Mike & Natasha!


We'll prepare an appropriate welcome.


----------



## agnesthelion

Can't wait to see what mike and Natasha have in store for Wendell!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Woohoo, Wendell will have lots of fun in New York with Mike and Natasha!


----------



## Ape337

Love seeing Wendell's travels!


----------



## ukcarolm

I have just caught up with Wendells travels. Christina, I was so sorry to hear of your sad loss of Timmy. I love your new bunnies, they look so smart in their bowties!


----------



## MikeScone

Wendell the Wandering Wabbit has arrived in Central New York!







He arrived in Ithaca none the worse for wear from his trip across the country from California, bearing some Oxbow treats as a hostess gift for Natasha. Sherlock and Watson also enclosed a nice note for Natasha. 

I introduced him to some of the bunnies in the collection in my office. This is a sculpture of Scone that my father made some years ago:





Wendell found out that this bunny was from Sicily. Wendell says his name is "Luigi" - first I'd heard of it. 





This bunny carving was done by a Native American carver near Santa Fe, New Mexico - Wendell seemed quite taken by her. 





Wendell's setting in, now, but I'm sure he'll be posting soon.


----------



## WendellWabbit

Wendell here... I'm in Central New York, now, and my host MikeScone suggested that rather than his describing my visit, it would be better if I get my own account so I can post directly to my blog. So, here I am!






I had a bouncy sort of trip from California. My box was comfortable enough, but that automatic sorting machinery - ugh! Anyway, things settled down, and I heard someone cutting the tape on my box. The top opened, and it was very bright. I looked out... _EGADS!_ What a shock!






After my little woolen heart stopped pounding, I found that this was my host for the week or so I'll be here. He said his name was Mike, but everyone knew him as MikeScone. He showed me around his office and introduced me to some very nice bunnies he had around the plate rail on his wall (why does a law office have a plate rail?). You can see the pictures in his post above. He turned out to be an OK sort of person, once you got used to him... 

After work we went from his office to his warren, where he gave me a tasty snack to eat. 





After that, I was introduced to two of the bunnies who share the warren with Mike - a grey and white rabbit named "Borders" and a rather full-figured beauty named "Butter". We got along famously.






All of a sudden a soft-furred beauty appeared - Natasha Rabbitova!






She came closer and spoke to me - "how about we ditch these two, and get some time by ourselves?" 






How could I say no? It turned out we have a lot in common. 






We shared a few stalks of parsley in a quiet little place around the corner...






Then, while Natasha went to use her litter box and freshen up, Mike took me into his lap to watch some television. He said the first show was called "Emergency!" - I didn't understand it much, but both Natasha and I were really interested in the funny noises when the big red boxes went across the screen. There was a lot of yelling by people in funny hats... not really a bunny thing, to be honest, but I watched to be polite. 






Then, a show came on that I could really sink my teeth into, so to speak. It was called "Iron Chef" - I might not know much about emergencies, but I know a pot of carrots when I see one!






It was getting late, so we went into the back room to check e-mail and read my blog. I got set up with my new account... and here I am!






I'm off to bed, now - I'll post again soon!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Wendell expects balloons, a banner, marching band, and cheerleaders. Don't try and skimp on the welcome.


----------



## missyscove

I'm so glad to see he arrived safely. I told him how gorges Ithaca was so he's got his hopes up! Sherlock and Watson miss him already!


----------



## agnesthelion

Mike.....er, I mean Wendell, I'm so enjoying your blog so far. It is GREAT that you included a picture of your host Mike in your journeys. I really like seeing the humans behind the scenes 

Natasha seems to be warming up to you already. Can't wait to see what else is in store for you


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Could Mike be any more brilliant????...I mean um, could Wendall be anymore brilliant for figuring out how to make his own account


----------



## daisyandoliver

Ithaca? I live about 30-40 minutes from there!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ahaha, great posts, Mike and Wendell! Looks like Wendell and Natasha Rabbitova have hit it off in a major way. Who wouldn't fall for the beautiful Natasha, though? 

Wendell, does Mike have any awesome adventures planned for you? Please remember to behave yourself, whatever you do!


----------



## ukcarolm

Wendell and Mike, thankyou so much for your wonderful blog writing! So pleased you're enjoying your new companions for this visit Wendell. Looking forward to your next installment!


----------



## WendellWabbit

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Wendell, does Mike have any awesome adventures planned for you? Please remember to behave yourself, whatever you do!


I will, don't worry. If the weather's OK, he has promised to take me up flying in his airplane over the weekend - I can't wait!

Today was sort of slow, since Mike was at work and Natasha and I napped most of the day. (Separately, I mean - Natasha is very much a lady!)

I know I haven't mentioned my political activities before - but even rabbits can get caught up in election fever. Yes, I admit it - I am a card-carrying member of the Rebunlican Party!







Today, Election Day, I met with the other bunnies in the Warren and we discussed the party platform.






Natasha seemed particularly interested in the plank about adopting the Craisin Standard and single-mower Hay Care. 






When Mike came home from work, he took me down to the Harford Town Hall, where he was going to vote. I brought my sign along. 






The nice lady at the polling place said it was illegal to electioneer inside, but it was OK if I sat on the railing and spoke to any rabbits who hopped in to vote. 






There weren't any, but I felt I had done my civic duty. 

Mike says we're supposed to have snow tomorrow - I don't know what that is, but it sounds interesting.


----------



## MikeScone

*daisyandoliver wrote: *


> Ithaca? I live about 30-40 minutes from there!


Small world. Actually, while I work in Ithaca, I live in Harford, which is about 18 miles southeast, in the southwest corner of Cortland County.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Wendell, I never knew you were into politics! I'm so glad there's a cause that you stand behind  

Awesome pictures, Mike!


----------



## ukcarolm

Wow Wendell you are soooo knowledgable! Even helping out with the voting, I'm so pleased you took Mike down to vote! lol


----------



## WendellWabbit

Hi folks! Not much to report today - I haven't done much wandering, as my host MikeScone's been very busy at work. I'm just hanging out back at the Warren, waiting for the weekend. 

While I was hopping around I discovered another new friend. This warren is really international - this bunny is from the British Channel Islands, all the way over in Europe. His name is Guernsey, after the island where he was adopted from. 






It turned out that Natasha hadn't even met Guernsey yet, even though he'd lived in the warren for a few years. I was happy to introduce them, and we all had a nice chat. 






Tomorrow's Friday, and Mike has promised to take me into work again - and then it will be the weekend! Type to you all later!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Wendell, you are a great little ambassador, aren't you? I hope you have a fun day at work tomorrow


----------



## JadeIcing

Awesome update!


----------



## cwolfec

I love Wendell's profile! It made me laugh: "Bunnies: I am a bunny." Hahaa!


----------



## WendellWabbit

Hello again! It's Wendell. I just got home from a day at work with my host MikeScone. 

We started out bright and early, driving from the Warren to Ithaca. There were lots of fields and woods along the way where bunnies might play, but we had to get to work on time. 






Before too long we had reached Ithaca and parked, and in a few minutes we were on an area between buildings, with trees and chairs and open buildings. Mike said it was called "the Commons". 





Some of the statues were downright scary, at least if you're a little bunny like me. 





We went a little way down the Commons, turned a corner and went into a building. Mike let me push the elevator button...





Just like magic, we were back in the office I'd arrived in on Monday. I said "hi" to all the bunnies...





... and Mike let me help do a patent search. I got a bit distracted, I must admit, when I found this patent on an arcade game where bunnies get to shoot guns and hunt people. I think that might be fun, don't you?





Finally, the day was over and we walked back onto the Commons. I asked Mike if we could do some window shopping, but he said he already had all the windows he needed. I did get to look at some interesting things as I hopped by, though. 





While we waited to cross the road, I watched the traffic go by...





There was a lot of traffic, but I thought the lights were pretty...





We got to the parking garage, and Mike told me that as a treat we'd go all the way up to the top and look at Ithaca as the sun went down and the lights came on in all the buildings. We went up to the very top level, and the view was beautiful. I got Mike to take lots of pictures. 





What a fun evening we had!





Finally, it started getting cold, and it was time to drive home. It seemed like a completely different route at night than it had been going into work this morning.





That's all for now. The weekend's coming soon, and I'll get to fly! The sooner I get to bed, the sooner it will come! Good night, all...


----------



## luvthempigs

Good night Wendell, sleep well .....


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Wendell, looks like you had one heck of a day! Can't wait to see what you get into this weekend


----------



## agnesthelion

Gorgeous pics, wendell. It looks like your host mikescone works in a very nice building.
I loved the pics! Ithaca looks gorgeous. My favorite pic was the one from the top of the parking garage looking down on Ithaca as the sun went down. The streaking lights from the cars was pretty cool 

Thanks for sharing your adventures!


----------



## WendellWabbit

Hi everyone at RO! It's Wendell Wabbit, and boy, have I had a busy weekend! 

The weather was nice, so I was able to go flying, as MikeScone had promised. Here's our airplane after we pulled it out of the hangar (I'm sitting on the cowl, really):





Mike told me, "all passengers must be securely belted in for takeoff" - I couldn't quite work the buckles, so he had to help. 





There was a lot of noise, and we were off! As soon it was OK, I hopped up on the dashboard so I could see better. We flew over lots of forests and farms, and some small towns - this is McLean village:





We flew southeast for about ten minutes, and Mike pointed out of the left side of the windshield - that was the Warren down there! "Hi Natasha!"





Pretty soon, I had to be buckled into my seat again - we were stopping off for gas at Cortland Airport. 





Mike let me help with the fueling. 





Let's see, we put almost 20 gallons in the right wing... Oh my gosh - $6.22 a gallon??





We were soon back in the air, heading north toward the Finger Lakes.





Before long, Skaneateles Lake appeared, straight ahead. We flew up the lake to its north end. 





This navigation thing's not so hard - it would be easier if I could read, of course...





We headed west, across another lake, and soon there was a really big lake in front of us. Mike said it was Cayuga Lake.





We flew over to Cayuga Lake, then turned south, back toward Ithaca at the south end of the lake. 





The clouds were gathering, with the sun peeking through gaps in the clouds and making sun patterns on the lake. It was really beautiful. 





About half an hour later, Mike called Ithaca Tower and told them we were on our way. Not long after that, the runway appeared ahead. We were on final approach for Runway 14, Ithaca. 





Mike made a nice smooth landing, we taxied past the tower back to the hangar... 




... and my flight was over. I can't wait to do it again.

Saturday evening, Mike took me to a special ceremony. One of the members of the Sea Scout Ship in Ithaca was receiving her Quartermaster award (the highest rank in Sea Scouting), and not just that, but she was also getting her Venturing Silver (the highest rank in Venturing) and the Venturing Ranger Award. 





Very few Scouts ever earn Quartermaster, Silver or Ranger - and there are very few, indeed, who actually manage to earn all three of them. I am impressed. Mike introduced me to Yvonne, and it turned out that she lives with a bunny - a Dutch rabbit named "Bandit". How neat is that? 





Today we took Mike's tractor out into the forest to cut firewood for the winter. Unfortunately, my legs were too short to reach the pedals...





Mike said the chainsaw was too big and dangerous for me to use, so I could only sit on some logs he'd already cut and watch. 





We got the logs loaded up into the trailer behind the tractor and drove back to the Warren. I helped stack the logs on the porch, all ready to keep Mike and Natasha and the other bunnies warm for the winter. 





It's been a full day, but I've had fun. Time to go - 'night all!


----------



## whitelop

WOW Wendell it looks like you had an amazing weekend! 
What amazing pictures! 

MikeScone looks like he has been a wonderful host! 
I just looked up what Sea Scouts are and thats really cool!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Wendell, you had such a busy weekend! Private airplane ride (classy!), awards ceremony, and firewood cutting! Bet you were tired after all that. And I'm glad Mike didn't let you use the chainsaw, that could have been disastrous.


----------



## luvthempigs

Awesome pictures! I think Wendell with the help of Mike of course should write a book about his adventures


----------



## MiniLopHop

Wendall, looks like you are having a wonderful time! I wanted to let you know that you are now famous in Israel. I am here with work and have been showing your picture from your visit with my warren to my co-workers. They all think you are extremely handsome and tallented.


----------



## ukcarolm

WOW Wendell, what a fun filled action packed weekend you've had, I hope you didn't tire Mike out too much! Your photos are all great, thanks everso much for sharing them with us!


----------



## WendellWabbit

I woke up this morning, and everything outside was _white! _I think that's the snow Mike was talking about!





I had to get out and see what snow was all about.





I see... it's cold... I think I'll go back inside, now...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Yay, Wendell's first snow! How exciting! If you aren't that fond of it, be glad that you got out of Alaska when you did.


----------



## Ape337

Looks like Wendell's having a rockin' time with Mike! That's awesome :biggrin:


----------



## WendellWabbit

Hi! Wendell here again!

It's been a really beautiful weekend here - clear blue skies, and crisp cool air. When Natasha got Mike up on Saturday he looked out the window and told me, "forget about the chores, we're going flying!" He checked the weather and said it was going to be perfect for a day trip out to a really Special Place. So, it was off to the airport and get the airplane ready. 







The flight was nice and smooth, but it was a bit hazy, and the valleys along the way were filled with fog. That was really quite pretty, actually. 





"Look - we're passing Warrensville! I wonder how many bunnies live in their warren?"





An hour and forty-five minutes after we left Ithaca, we landed at W05 - Gettysburg Regional Airport. The airport was deserted, so we just parked the plane in the grass and started walking. In only about fifteen minutes, Mike pointed out this sign:





This was the Special Place that Mike had said we'd be visiting. There were big guns all over the place. 





There were lots of statues, too - Mike said that this statue of a man riding on a horse is General Reynolds. Mike told me some of his story - 150 years ago, on July 1, 1863, Reynolds himself was here, leading a whole lot of men wearing blue uniforms - they were the 1st Corps of the Army of the Potomac. Right here where we were standing, as Reynolds rode in on his horse directing his men into battle, he was killed. 











A little further down the road we crossed a bridge over a railroad line. 





The tracks weren't here in 1863, it was just an unfinished ditch where the railroad would be built. A lot of soldiers - dressed in blue uniforms like Reynolds, and in grey uniforms like mine - fought and died in this railroad cut. 

Mike showed me a small stone in the grass, just a little way along the road from the railroad cut. I could spell out "L.F. 76. N.Y." on the stone. 





Mike said this meant we were standing on the spot where the 76th Regiment of New York Volunteers had been on July 1, 1863 - where the left end or "flank" of their line had been. He said that the men in the 76th New York mostly came from Cortland County - right around where his warren was. When they left New York in 1861 there were over 1,100 of them, all dressed in new blue uniforms. 

Just a short hop away was a big monument to the 76th New York:




This monument says that when the 76th arrived on this spot, there were only 348 men left, and 232 of them were killed, wounded or missing in the battle - leaving only 116 men, three days later. Mike did the arithmetic for me - in the year and a half since they left Cortland and arrived on this spot, 90% of the men were gone. I felt really sad about that. 

We walked on toward the little village of Gettysburg. I could see the spires of a church just ahead. 





Mike told me this was the Lutheran Seminary. General Buford used the cupola to watch the soldiers in grey approaching on that July morning in 1863, and by the end of the battle, the building was full of wounded men in blue and grey. 





We made it into town and discovered that this was "Remembrance Weekend", when Gettysburg remembers all the soldiers, blue and grey, who fought here - and also the soldiers, living and dead, from later wars right up to today. Mike said that one of those soldiers is his son, who lived in the warren and brought the first bunny to live there. Mike showed me a picture of him - he's wearing a blue uniform, too, today. 





As we entered the square in the middle of town, we heard music approaching, and a group of soldiers in grey uniforms marched past us - since I'm grey, too, I stood to attention as they passed. 




(Mike's watching over my shoulder as I type - he said to say, "You asked for a marching band, Patti - you got it". I have no idea what he's talking about)

When we got home, Mike told me more. The men who fought where we had visited were really only boys, most of whom had never left the area around our warren before - none of them had traveled as much as I have. 





Many were wounded and killed by big bullets like these, called Minie Balls...




... but even more died because they got sick, and people just didn't know as much about how to make sick people better back then. 

The war lasted another two years before it ended. Some of the soldiers did make it back home to Cortland, and they met every year to keep in touch with the other men who had gone off to Gettysburg with them. Mike let me try on one of their reunion ribbons, from the 1905 reunion in Cortland. It was pretty big on a little bunny, but by wearing it I felt a real connection to the men who had fought in the Special Place we visited earlier. 





A really great day ended with a nice dinner out at a place called the "A-1". Mike said he'd had a get-together of bunny people here once. The food was good, starting with a huge salad...





...and ending with some nice carrots. 





A perfect ending to a perfect weekend. 

I've heard from my travel agent, and I'll be staying here another week while she arranges my connections. So, I'll be spending Thanksgiving in Central New York. Mike says he'll take me to a Thanksgiving Dinner with some friends. I'm looking forward to it. 

That's all for now.


----------



## whitelop

Wow Wendell, what a special weekend you had! 
You got to see some true American history! I bet it was really awesome to be there and experience that. 

Can't wait to hear about your Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## JadeIcing

Looks like you are having a ball!


----------



## agnesthelion

Wow, Wendell, look at the experiences you are having! Much more exciting then visiting me and the life of a stay at home mom 

Love the flying and the Gettysburg pics. Just fantastic!


----------



## ukcarolm

Wow Wendell thankyou so much for telling us all about your informative weekend, it's been so nice for me to learn all this history with you.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Wow...Mike is really taking you on the rounds. I'm glad you finally got your marching band. Enjoy your Thanksgiving dinner and I can't wait to hear where you are going to visit next!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Wendell is becoming a more cultured rabbit with every day! Glad he got such a great history lesson


----------



## MikeScone

Hello RO, it's Wendell again!

Today is Thanksgiving, so Mike took me with him to his friends' house in Cortland for Thanksgiving dinner. Everyone was really nice and made sure to make me feel welcome. 

As soon as I arrived, I met the other guest at the Thanksgiving dinner. He said his name was Cthulhu, and he was one of the Ancient Ones. He said he was a malevolent super-natural being, and had been trapped in an underwater city called "Râlyeh" for thousands of years, so this dinner was a treat for him. 






He said that Christmas would be really interesting this year. He knows if you've been bad or good - and he prefers bad... I hope he was kidding.






Anyway, it was soon time to eat. I was amazed at the amount of food. There was turkey, and potatoes, and squash with marshmallows, and corn, and... well, just lots of stuff. Unfortunately, none of it was suitable for bunny food. 






Not to worry - Mike's friend Donna brought out a special dish just for me!






After such a huge dinner, I really needed a cup of coffee to stay upright. No, I didn't drink it - I just used it to stay upright. 






While everyone was visiting after the meal, a few of the other inhabitants of the house came out to meet me, and we played "dress up" for a while. 






Finally, Donna turned on the TV set and we settled in to watch the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade. 






There were all sorts of people making noise on instruments and hopping around oddly, and people on moving things waved and sung songs that didn't seem to have anything to do with the thing they were standing on, while big animals floated overhead. I didn't really understand it much - it must be a people thing - but it was fun. 

I think I liked the commercials the best...






When it got dark we came back to the warren to share another Thanksgiving Dinner with Natasha. While she ate, Mike explained the meaning of Thanksgiving to me. What a wonderful idea - one day a year to just think about what you're thankful for. 

I'm thankful for all of the people who have been so nice to me on my wanderings - and I'm looking forward to wherever I'm going next!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

That was great. We're still cooking the meal here--different time zone and all that and watching my Redskins tear up the Cowpies!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Looks like a great Thanksgiving and how nice for Mike's friends to invite you over! Hope you didn't get on Cthulhu's bad side. Wendell.


----------



## whitelop

Looks like you had a great Thanksgiving with Mike!


----------



## ukcarolm

So pleased you had such a wonderful thanksgiving with Mike and his friends Wendell.


----------



## WendellWabbit

Hello RO friends! It's Wendell here. I've had a great few weeks with MikeScone and his warren, but it's time to go. I just heard from my travel agent, and she's booked my next flight for tomorrow morning. 

I'm going to Olathe, Kansas, in the morning mail. I asked Mike where that was, and he showed me - it's a long way to fly!






I took a few minutes to update my log book and look back on my wanderings to date.









I'm trying to write down everywhere I go, so when I retire someday I'll have my memories to look back on. I said goodbye to all the bunnies in the warren, and had a group picture taken of me, Borders, Butter and Guernsey. 






Last, but not least, I spent some time with my love, the beautiful Natasha Rabbitova. She gave me a goodbye kiss.






Mike packed a travel lunch for me, and told me to save some for my new bunny friends in Kansas.






Finally, all the goodbyes were said, and it was time to get into my box for the trip. Next stop Kansas!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

This has been great--still think he needs to come back to Vegas for Xmas/New Years!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ha, look at Wendell all packed up and ready to go! Hopefully he won't be too heartbroken over leaving Natasha.


----------



## MikeScone

Wendell was dropped off at the ship-it-store this morning, and he is winging his way off to Kansas as I type. They said to expect delivery in two to four days.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:wave:


----------



## ukcarolm

Wishing you a safe journey Wendell and many thanks Mike for letting us all join in with Wendells travels. I hope I'm able to give him such an interesting stay when he gets here in the UK next year!


----------



## JadeIcing

Can't wait to hear from Wendell.


----------



## fuzz16

Wendell has made it here to my little town of Wellsville, KS..and sadly he will have to chill in the christmas tree to avoid being shredded by child or dog while I have me some mom and dad time..hopefully baby goes to bed soon but atm she is demanding my attention so poor wendall with have to settle for attention tomorrow!!

P.S. Mike, Sebi didnt get a chance to get a treat because Murpy literally scarfed them without thought to her dear friend. But I do think Murphy was quite excited about the treat! I pass along her thanks, and Sebi's grumpy frowns and thump that he didnt get any!


----------



## MikeScone

> I pass along her thanks, and Sebi's grumpy frowns and thump that he didnt get any!


At least Wendell didn't eat all of them in transit. Glad he made it safely, and I'm looking forward to his blog updates as soon as he's recovered from the trip. 

Watch out, though - if you don't watch carefully, he'll post on your account...


----------



## fuzz16

MikeScone wrote:


> I pass along her thanks, and Sebi's grumpy frowns and thump that he didnt get any!
> 
> 
> 
> At least Wendell didn't eat all of them in transit. Glad he made it safely, and I'm looking forward to his blog updates as soon as he's recovered from the trip.
> 
> Watch out, though - if you don't watch carefully, he'll post on your account...
Click to expand...


I did find little holes in the bag, so he may have tried to snack on them!!!

The day still has not started here so i havnt woken him yet to explore my little town quit yet! today is cleaning day...so he may or may not be avoiding me lol


----------



## agnesthelion

Mike, I loved the picture of Wendell watching the tv with it paused on the Duracell bunny commercial. Very clever 

Glad he made it to Kansas!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

So glad to hear Wendell is in Kansas!


----------



## ukcarolm

So pleased Wendell has arrived safely. If he's avoiding helping you do the cleaning, he must take after me! lol


----------



## fuzz16

Apologies for lack of update...been a rough week and very boring but i do have some pictures i am being pestered to share....

P.S. Wendell is a bad influence and I suggest NO ONE ever lets him bunsit...went to the bathroom for 3 minutes.... -.-


----------



## JadeIcing

Uh oh what he do?


----------



## Ape337

Isn't it amazing what can happen in 3 minutes? And always when you're in the potty! :vacuum:


----------



## Anaira

I think this should be sticky'd again.


----------



## fuzz16

JadeIcing said:


> Uh oh what he do?



Let's just say...turns out there IS hardwood under the carpet in the closet that somebun taught a certain tribun to open -.- 


Wendell's time with me is coming close to an end so that he can get off to the next person for Christmas. I am sad to say his visit has been quit boring and he spent majority of his time hiding from a child who has taken to him. 

The other pictures are on my phone which is dead...so here's a few 

Wendell oversaw that I added the appropriate amount of blueberries and chocolate chips in the pancakes for breakfast.






Then out to the shed and he decided to let me do the heavy lifting while he got some attention from bunnies. Mags took a liking to him, and tried throwing him in the water dish...













Stealing some BOSS...think he thinks Maggie didn't need them 





Wendell has been spotted!! Po did not appreciate another boy so close to his ladies.





Peyton saved him, wheh!





To reward her for the rescue...he offered to swing with her!! 





EEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## fuzz16

Peyton saves him once more as he began to slip off..then he sang her a lullaby till she fell asleep!





Nap time kiss ad tuck in!










Bonus: Kodi hanging out by us


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Awww, such sweet pictures! I love the ones of Wendell with Peyton. Too cute! And don't feel at all bad about him having had a quiet week. There has been so much excitement in his life lately that I'm sure he is glad for a bit of peace and quiet


----------



## agnesthelion

SnowyShiloh said:


> Awww, such sweet pictures! I love the ones of Wendell with Peyton. Too cute! And don't feel at all bad about him having had a quiet week. There has been so much excitement in his life lately that I'm sure he is glad for a bit of peace and quiet



Agreed! After Vegas earlier and flying with mike he was probably running on empty


----------



## fuzz16

Thanks! Here;s a couple more...the ones with Murphy and Sebi were too fuzzy though ): my phone doesnt cooperate in low light

On the way to school!





Dropping oldest off at school





Murphy shredded a huuuge corner in the closet in the front...i cant cover it up haha...but it gave me the chance to pull it up and find the decent real hardwood beneath! which would be awesome...hardwood is easier than carpet


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Brenda, looks like Wendell is having fun! Any update on his travel status?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Do you have any crochet patterns or youtube videos for Wendell? I would love to crochet my own Wendell.

I promise mine won't be a traveling bunny.


----------



## whitelop

Where is Wendell?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Have just read this from start to finish and I love it....how many places has Wendell been to. Of course, I´ve signed up, I think Wendell should do the European tour and he couldn´t come over here without visiting Spain and maybe even getting a sun tan. 

Can´t wait to see his next destination and hope, one day, to be able to welcome Wendell and post photos from sunny Spain.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Whitelop, Wendell is still with Brenda unless she mailed him off and forgot to tell me. I am going to send her a PM. Christmas is such a busy time, isn't it?! Hopefully he will get to Katie in Washington before Christmas!

Ilovemyrabbit, this is the pattern I used for Wendell: I changed it slightly and added more rows to his head and limbs. His head would have been shaped like an egg on its side otherwise: http://veryberryhandmade.co.uk/my-crochet-patterns/big-ears-bunny-crochet-pattern/

Chrisdoc, I got your PM and will add you to the list when you send me your address. I'm so glad you like his blog!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just looked at the pattern and it´s fab...only thing is I can´t crochet. Will have to translate it and get my friend to do it for me. 

Have already sent my address and as they say, if it´s worth anything, it´s worth waiting for. 

Will continue to follow Wendell´s adventures.


----------



## fuzz16

He should be with Katie tomorrow or Wednesday

Maybe Wendell can be auctioned off to RO members after he retires and the money can go to a rescue


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I made my own rabbit from your pattern today! Yay! I'm so happy. I never crocheted from a pattern before and I didn't know if I could. But apparently I could!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ilovemyrabbit, PLEASE share a photo! I would love to see it! Nice pattern, isn't it? Wendell took me something like 18 hours to make, hopefully yours didn't take as long. I have crocheted MUCH larger stuffed animals before and they took less time than he did, it's odd.

And Brenda, thanks for the update! And I agree, auctioning Wendell off is a great idea! Good thinking  I will miss him but that's okay, better to raise money for a rescue or something else constructive like that.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

My iphone is missing, so I can't take any pictures of my crocheted rabbit with that, but I do have a camera with a missing USB cord, but I will buy a new USB cord online soon. So when I buy it I will definitely share a photo. And yes it is a nice pattern. It took me maybe 5-6 hours to crochet him.

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## MiniLopHop

Oh, if handy people could make Wendall replicas then we can all buy one and make loads of money for homeless bunnies. I would certainly buy one since I don't have the skills to make one. :idea

I used a photo from Wendall's visit to fix up for my holiday card. Here is Wendall looking extra dapper.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Oh we should put together a booklet of Wendalls adventures to sell online with your very own Wendall! The money could go to rabbit rescue...

I will let everyone know when Wendall arrives.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Brandy, I meant to say that I LOVE the picture you included in your Christmas cards! What an adorable surprise to spy little Wendell in the photo 

I Heart Fraggles, if we had enough interest, I could see doing something like that  MixBook or something for the book and I would have to get busy for the crocheted part.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Just thought I'd update- Wendell has arrived safely in Tacoma in time for Christmas, hooray! Katie, would you care to share Wendell's Christmas plans?


----------



## WendellWabbit

Hello everyone! Wendall the Christmas Wabbit here 
I am here in Washington state and boy is it wet...
It has rained none stop since I arrived.
I am here with Katie, Fraggles and Miss. Muppet
Sadly I did not recieve a warm welcome from Fraggles who gave me two quick sniffs and then a rather sever foot flicking. She wants nothing more to do with me.
Miss. Muppet was rather confused by me as well but my host says she has some disablities and is easialy confused....
However I am having an amazing Christmas her in Belfair Washington.
Let me share some of the excitement with you.



Here I am sitting in a lovely tree.


I tried on a pretty bow

This stocking was very cozy


----------



## WendellWabbit

I met some lovely nut crackers


And had a nice chat with Twinkle the cat


----------



## WendellWabbit

A spent some time in another pretty tree

And cuddled up with some penquins

The girls had me pose with there dolls and a portrait of me


----------



## WendellWabbit

Now comes the real fun!!!!!

The children must have been VERY good this year.

Here I am among the carnage!!!!

I even got lost for a bit!


----------



## WendellWabbit

I got to ride the Butterscotch pony

I also spent some time in Butterscotch's barn

Twinkle the cat got in the box ALL BY HERSELF!!!! Now that is what I call a fur real friend


----------



## WendellWabbit

After the presents were done I was taken on the tour of the family farm.

I met some very nice ducks

Then some turkeys stopped and said hello

Wow! Look at these great big steers!!!!!


----------



## WendellWabbit

After my tour it was time for Christmas dinner.

I got to meet yet another turkey. hmmmmm

A lovely Christmas feast

But I very politely explained I am a vegan.....

My host family was prepared for that


----------



## WendellWabbit

Just so everyone knows I am now a Seattle Sounders fan!
Here I am supporting my new team...
Go Sounders!!!


----------



## WendellWabbit

Well after a very exciting Christmas, this wabbit is all tuckered out and ready for a good night sleep. 
But don't worry friends I will be back with more adventures....

Happy holidays to all of you
Wendall Wabbit


----------



## whitelop

Wendell it looks like you had a GREAT Christmas with Katie and family! I'm happy you had such a wonderful time! Looks like everyone had a nice time and a good meal! 

The picture of Twinkle in the Butterscotch the pony box made me laugh so hard! That is so funny and such a great picture. 
Also, that is HUGE turkey. It looked delicious!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Thank you Morgan. We had a lovely time and so did Wendall. Everyone enjoyed him even my father in law was running around finding places to put Wendall for the pictures. As for Twinkle I 100 percent promise she got in there herself! Nobody here would have made her get in but she climbed in and it was a great photo moment....
There will be more pictures of Wendall to come!


----------



## whitelop

Oh my cats LOVE boxes. It doesn't matter what size or if they have plastic fronts. They will be in a box in a heartbeat. So I totally believe she got in there on her own, it was just such a great picture! I wish I could catch one of my cats like that! hahaha. 
Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

She is like that to. She is a total sweetie who even purres in her sleep. Just the fact that it was a "fur real friends" box is what made it so special.....She is a shelter rescue just so everyone knows


----------



## Chrisdoc

what great photos and looks as if Wendell's having a great time with Katie and her family. Love the one with the cat and Wendell, how did you get him to pose like that. But they are all lovely and Wendell looks as though he had a lovely day with lots of new friends. Look forward to seeing more pics of the rest of his stay.


----------



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue

I love Wendell! I wonder if his adventures will ever take him as far as the UK ??


----------



## Chrisdoc

Annie, why don´t you sign up to have him. I´ve signed up and I´m in Spain so I think he should get the chance to do the European tour...wouldn´t that be good :nod


----------



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue

Chrisdoc said:


> Annie, why don´t you sign up to have him. I´ve signed up and I´m in Spain so I think he should get the chance to do the European tour...wouldn´t that be good :nod



Ooooh, an European tour, now that would be an adventure for Wendell! How do I sign up Chris?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Annie, you just to send a PM to SnowyShiloh and put your name on the list. I´d love to think he´s be coming to sunny Spain at some point and maybe stopping of in England to have a look round there as well. Good luck


----------



## SnowyShiloh

SilentTearsAnimalRescue said:


> Ooooh, an European tour, now that would be an adventure for Wendell! How do I sign up Chris?



PM me your name and address and I will add you to the list! We have a pretty long list so it will be a while before he gets to you, but your turn will come eventually!

Katie, what a GREAT Christmas! Looks like Wendell had a wonderful time  I love the last picture of him conked out with Santa. Thanks for being such a good host!


----------



## fuzz16

am glad he had a lazy week with me or hed be so worn out after all this hed catch a cold 0.0


----------



## WendellWabbit

Hello everyone Wendell here....

It has been pretty cold here in Washington and my hosts were worried about me catching a chill. So they had a lovely gift made for me 

Don't I look nice in my new sweater?


----------



## WendellWabbit

I also posed for some pictures with the children

Here I am with the twins Natalie and Chevelle (Don't ask me which one is which :confused2 and Rylie who is the daughter of my hosts best friend (who made my sweater)


----------



## WendellWabbit

After much bribing by Katie Jason finally had his picture taken with me 
He does not like having his picture taken and Katie had to tell him to stop making "the face"...
This is the closest we got to a picture without "the face"....


----------



## Anaira

So why do you not have one with Katie yet? 

I like his jacket, very smart.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Daww, look at Wendell in his sweater! So cute! And so nice of Rylie to make him an outfit


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Rylie is the little girl. Morgan actually made the sweater....
Katie holds the camera!!!!


----------



## MikeScone

Wendell:

Looks like you had a nice Christmas, and got a cool sweater. Can't wait to see where you go next. Natasha says "hi". 

Mike and Natasha


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Just to let everyone know Wendell is looking forward to the block party tomorrow night for new years eve


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Don't let Wendell drink and drive


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

The party we are going to is being held right outside our building so all will be safe....Wendell will only be having Shirley temples.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oooh, sounds like fun! Bet Wendell will be the star of the party


----------



## Pipp

Yay! I can finally see the posts past Dec 27th! (Did anybody else have trouble with that?) Love the Wendell sweater, LOL! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Love the pics!


----------



## WendellWabbit

Wendell here checking in....

OK I had a big adventure and met the STRANGEST creature yet on my adventures! I don't think it was a bun although it LOVED carrots....


----------



## WendellWabbit

His name was Luke and he REFUSED to share those carrots. He ate FIVE in about two minutes!
Then after his snack things got really crazy but I was very brave....


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Awww, look at Wendell with the camel  What a brave bunny! Sorry he didn't share his carrots with you, dude! Where did you run into the camel?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Great pictures Katie, Cute husband :coolness: and very very cute Wendell.
Susan


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

We were on the trolley near our house and all the sudden Jason started flipping out...The camel was by the museums...They were giving camel rides and feedings. Wendell rode for free


----------



## whitelop

Awww I love camels! They're so fun! I rode a camel once, it was...different, especially different from horses. 
Glad Wendell had fun with the camel, even though he was a carrot hog!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Luke is a very handsome camel!


----------



## JadeIcing

Love the update.


----------



## WendellWabbit

Wendell checking in here...I am starting to pack my bags as I am headed off to visit Shya in a few days. I have had a lovely visit in Washington and we also had a great new years eve...Here are some photos


----------



## WendellWabbit

I also saw some pretty good fire dancing...My host is still trying to get Fraggles and Muppet to pose with me but so far its just been foot flicks..


----------



## ukcarolm

SilentTearsAnimalRescue said:


> I love Wendell! I wonder if his adventures will ever take him as far as the UK ??


 Yes Wendell is coming to the UK this year, we are soo looking forward to meeting him as are Winnie and Doris, they love keeping up with his travels.


----------



## ukcarolm

Wow I have finally managed to catch up with your Christmas Wendell and all your wonderful travels after, you have sent in some fantastic photos and I love the one of you next to Luke while he eats his or should it be your carrot. Very brave of you to ride on the camel, well done you.


----------



## kmaben

Wendall here! I made it to Oklahoma finally. I actually came in the mail yesterday but with everything that went on with Shya I didn't get picked up till this morning!

I was ready to party!





Katie left a very nice note and some goodies for Kaley and her Warren. Thank you Katie and Muppet!





As it was very early we took this nice candid photo of Omar.





While Kaley got ready for work I hung around on the rabbit shelf.





The Kai minion is just my size!





We start our day with a nice cup of coffee. To go! We were running late for formation.





It was a really busy day so I mostly stayed with the medics and learned all kinds of neat things. The Army is a very strange place. There are all these acronyms and strange words I didn't understand. I'm sure I'll pick up the lingo soon enough. So far so good. Looking forward to what tomorrow brings. Omar is going to take me with him to his work.
There always seems to be something going on around here. There are all sorts of people and furries to meet!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh my gosh, Wendell has access to needles and syringes now! So he will be able to add medic to his resume, how awesome! What does Omar think of Sir Wendell? I remember he was pretty impatient for Wendell to visit


----------



## kmaben

Wendell here. Having some issues with my account, but Kaley was nice enough to let me use hers!
Omar was very excited that I came in the mail! He had off today (sat) and planned a very busy day for us. We went to many places that I will break it up into several posts.
Where _didn't_ we go would be a much better question to ask on how my wanderings went today.

We started off with a neat drive out to the training side of Ft. Sill to visit Geronimo's grave. Only the original 100 that were moved from this area and their decedents are allowed to be buried here.





Since we were on the training side, we decided to visit a training area that we found unlocked. It's used to train new troops coming in room clearing procedures, and how to handle themselves in a "town."

Omar swears he heard something moving inside this old car. He had problems with animals all day that lead to some rather hilarious situations.




Can anyone guess what kind of car this was?






It was a little bit creepy and we didn't stay very long





We crossed some railroads tracks and of course my wandering spirit could not resist




"Oh I waaaaaaaaander...." It's the start of a cadence I heard this morning. Cadence is something the military uses to keep their troops in step when they're marching and as sort of a work song to keep troopers motivated. Some of them are quite interesting.

Since we were up and early this morning I helped Kaley with her Red Bull to get me through the day. She's supposed to be quitting.


----------



## kmaben

We went to the Artillery Museum. There were so many different types of guns that I only took a few pictures of my favorites. Some of them were so big lets play Wheres Wendell!!




This is a Bradley. Kaley rode in alot of these back in her Ft. Benning days. The only thing we could figure is the TOW missile located in the darker box on the right is what warranted this a spot in the Artillery Museum.

Howitzers Then





And Now!




(look towards the barrel of the gun. There I am!)










This thing must have been 20 feet long or more! I saw the word warhead on the placard so that's what we're going with. As we were walking around the base of it this bird flew out of no where right towards Omars chest! Thankfully he has longer legs then me as we hustled out of the way.
I like how the Army put their name on it. Maybe in case they lose it, it can be returned to them?





This one was my most favorite. It's an 88mm anti-tank, anti-aircraft artillery. It was used during World War 2 to really give the Germans a shellacking. You see it in a lot of WW2 movies. You can't really see me but I'm sitting closer to the round barrel part.

This one was just a bit more my size





Some examples of what goes in the guns





I got it now! Ready! Aim! FIRE FOR EFFECT!!




*Kaley's note: I'm not sure who was the worse influence Wendell or Omar!*





Lastly the Artilleryman statue. Ft sill teaches new troops how to be artillerymen so they get their own statue. "SPC Cannon" 
Ft Benning is the home of the Infantry. They have Iron Mike "Lead the way." I wonder how many other places and statues there might be. I may get to find out!

We also visited the Ft sill museum, Mt Scott, the Wild life Refuge and a few other places. I will post about them tomorrow. It is certainly time for bed now and am I ever beat!


----------



## kmaben

Ok one more post since I'm still waiting for that RedBull to wear off.

We went out to Torres stables to find Big deuce (a donkey) and short round (his companion goat.) But neither of them were in residence for some reason. Big Deuce is the mascot for 2-2 field artillery. He has his own newsletter and there has been a Deuce and Short round for several decades. Field Artillery use to be moved by donkeys and horses. Since there are more technological ways of moving the artillery they keep the donkey around for more sentimental purposes. I was a little bit upset I didn't get to meet them but I took this great picture!




Military animals hold a rank higher than their handlers so they can not be abused. You can be punished for abusing a working animal and the punishments are quite severe.





These are the Artillery Color Guard horses, because of that they all look exactly alike! They use these guys for special ceremonies where they will actually pull a cannon. None of the animals with the exception of that bird felt like getting very close for a picture.





This horse at their stables stood still long enough for a picture.





There are all kinds of things around here made just for me apparently.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Fantastic pictures, looks like a great place. Glad to see Wendell is widening his horizons. He´s better travelled that I am, lucky lad. Hope he enjoys the rest of his stay and look forward to the pics.


----------



## MikeScone

kmaben said:


> Can anyone guess what kind of car this was?



You're definitely getting to see some interesting weaponry, Wendell, from the Civil War guns I showed you at Gettysburg to the newer armament at the museum. I set up your account, so if you're having problems accessing it, send me a PM and I'll try to help. 

The car had me going for a long time. It would have been easier if I could have seen the front end, but that side stripe is very distinctive - it looked so familiar. I could tell it was definitely a 1956-1958, back when I was first starting to notice (and memorize) all the different car brands. At first I thought it was a Packard or Hudson, but their side stripes all dipped further back. Buick had "V" shaped side stripes in those years, too, but they always dipped just in front of the rear wheels. I finally found it - thank you, Google Images. 

That car is a 1956 Ford Fairlane two-door coupe - Ford called them "Tudors" (as opposed to the "Fordors" which had, well, fo(u)r do(o)rs).


----------



## kmaben

I was pretty sure it was 1950's something. It would have been a very nice car if it wasn't rusted. Or had bullet holes. Or had more than just the frame. So sad.


----------



## WendellWabbit

From the stables we went over to the Ft. Sill Museum. It had some neat artifacts and told the history of the post. The post was originally very small compared to the massive training area that it is today.

Ft Sill the beginning









The very first post commander





What a soldier from the late 1800's looked like.





Ft. Sills very first commissary

Ft Sill is the home of Artillery. Ft Benning is the home of the infantry (and armour school now that was a soap opera in itsef, so Kaley tells me) Both are very proud and heckle outsiders. However Ft Sill housed the infantryman school for a period of about 10 years before it was moved to Benning in 1909. Thought that was an interesting bit of history.

Phew. From here we moved off post to the wild life refuge which also houses Mt. Scott. Mt. Scott is only 2,464 feet above sea level but in a very flat state it's one of the tallest things around. We cheated and drove up the 3+ mile paved road.




Starting up! I had to stop for this beautiful lake view.





About half way up. Omar wanted to take all the rocks home for his fish tanks





We made it to the top!





I may or may not have fallen from my perch. This sure is an interesting hole!





Hahaha! We're hiding from Omar!





He found us.


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg I love this trip for Wendell! Lots of great history and wow...the weapons and artillery was very impressive.
I love the nature pics too with the lake view and the hiking and the view from the top, just gorgeous. 
I laughed at the picture where wendell either fell?? (lol) or was exploring a hole? 
Thanks for all the pictures Kaley!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´ve really enjoyed reading about Wendell´s trip and the pictures have all been so interesting both the artillery, the museums and the wonderful countryside. I´m loving seeing all these different parts of the US. 

Hope he enjoys the rest of his stay...


----------



## WendellWabbit

On to the last leg of our journey from Saturday.

We finally got to the wild life part of the park. There are giant herds of Texas Longhorn cattle, Buffalo, and huge prairie dog colonies.





I wanted to get on the cow but Omar wouldn't let me. There was this one cow who kept giving us the stink eye. She had a calf with her and we must have looked intimidating





We found one buffalo that was close enough to get a shot of. He's the big dark lump in the back





See it really is. He was so much closer than this picture makes it out to be





All the little lumps are prairie dogs. They were making all kinds of sounds to each other. I wanted to go sit quietly and wait for them to all come out, then snap the picture. Kaley and Omar were a little afraid they would bun nap me and that would be the end of my adventures! Crazy people.

Lastly as we were driving around we saw a sign that siad "Holy City." Well hm what could that be? So we went!




Apparently it is the site of the nations longest running Easter passion play. It was built to look like ancient Jerusalem and depict several scenes from the bible. Who knows what you'll find when randomly driving around?

That was it for Saturday! Today (Sun) I'm hoping to go to Toby Keith's bar and grill in his home town of Moore Oklahoma. Ears crossed!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

What an exciting Saturday, Wendell! You're so lucky to have so many awesome experiences! Love the tiny horse and the picture of you on top of Mt Scott, I'm glad you didn't fall off :scared: Hope you had a good Sunday, too!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

How is our dear Wendell doing?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Just so cool.


----------



## WendellWabbit

One more post before I head off to my next host. It's been a quiet couple of days. Kaley and Omar have had a lot to do but I'm all to happy to catch a siesta before my next adventure.

I napped with Booger





I waited for dinner with Sam





I helped groom Kai





I watched tv with Franklin





Than Kaley got off of work early on Friday and the fun began! Almost. Franklin had to get his microchip so I went along for comfort.





Dr Black is so nice! She's the vet who took out Shya's eye as well.





Then we went to a favorite spot. The fish store! They have a tortoise there so of course we had to race.





Victory lap!





We than picked up Omar from work and I got to play with this.




Dont worry weapon cleared, no magazine, and on safe. I'm all about safety.


----------



## WendellWabbit

Speaking of safety. There are all sorts of funny signs on post. I took a few pictures to prove it.





This one was my favorite! I am wearing what is called a PT belt. Kaley swears that while wearing it no harm can come to you. Sounds to good to be true.




There was one that said Howitzer crossing but there was to much traffic (not to mention a howitzer or two!) to get a picture with it.

Saturday night however did not go so well......




We just went out for a snack and that guy SWORE it was legitimate hay!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Aha hahahaha! Love it!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Looks as though he´s been having a great time and he looks so cute and comfy with all the animals. Haha and eating dodgy hay, poor Wendell.


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg I love it. You are so creative with the pictures. I love the tortoise and "hare" race . And the cop. Too hysterical! 
Looks like Wendell had a great trip with you!


----------



## Ape337

Wendell getting busted, I'm appalled! :shame:shame:shame


----------



## MikeScone

"Can't hop a straight line, hmmm? Would you care to nibble into this tube, sir?"

I wonder what effect wonky hay would have on a breathalizer?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh my gosh, Wendell! I did not raise you to get into THAT kind of trouble, Mister!  Sounds like you're having a great weekend though in spite of your run in with the law (tsk tsk!). You look a lot like Franklin. Maybe we should have a photo contest to determine which RO bunny looks the most like you?


----------



## Deliciosa

You're so cute Wendell, I wish you could come play with Mimi!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Wendell should come back to Washington....Jamaican "hay" is totally legal here now! :coolness:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Boy it sure looks like Wendell has been having great adventures.

Beautiful pictures from everyone.

Susan:nod


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hey mon! You never got in any trouble in Vegas (that we'll admit to, after all "it stays in Vegas").


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Just want to note that Wendell is en route to his next stop and should be there soon


----------



## JadeIcing

Yay!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Hopefully he is not smuggling any contraband into another state.


----------



## kmaben

Maybe. The treats Wendell packed look a little suspicious. I keep waiting on a letter or police to show up at my door.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Who would have guessed Wendell would be such a troublemaker?


----------



## daisyandoliver

I do have Wendell now.  I just really am not doing too much interesting things. I'll put pictures up of him tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Sounds good  I'm sure he'll have lots of fun with you, and if anything it's nice for him to have a break from all the recent excitement!


----------



## Ape337

Hi everybody! Wendell here.
Well I just arrived in Delaware! And if you don't know where that is, well I didn't either. Apparently I'm in southern Delaware very near the beach. I was a bit worried when I looked into my new hosts back yard because I saw salt water creeping up from the tidal marsh, but April says that it's just because we're having strong easterly winds today and the tides are up. Ok I'll take her word for it.

I just don't know about these people here though. They found me in the mailbox just an hour or two ago and they started having fits or something. They were cheering and laughing and said something about how happy they were that I could go with them to the flower show or something up in PA. Well, I tried to tell them I've already been to PA but they were going on and on about the city. So in a few days I'll be traveling again. I'm going to Philadelphia, PA to see the International Flower Show. Idk, April seems pretty excited about it so I guess it's going to be a good time. I'm always up for a good time (unless I get arrested again, lol). She also mentioned eating at the Reading Terminal Market so I think I'm gonna get some good food too!

It's a beautiful day here! I think I might like this Delaware if it's so nice here in February. It's sunny and 55 degrees. Oh, April just told me that this weather is unusual, but I'll enjoy it while I can. I met one of the resident bunnies today. His name is Humma Kavula, but he said I can call him Humma. He is really nice. Soon I'll meet the other 2 resident bunnies but I thought I'd stop by and let everybody know that I arrived safely. I'll post a picture or 2 of me and my new friend Humma.
eace


----------



## Ape337

Here's my new friend Humma. I was so tired from my trip he let me take a nap on his back. He is sooooo soft! What a nice guy!




I thought Humma and I would do a nice picture together.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Yay! So glad you arrived safely, Wendell! Lucky you, you get to visit Pennsylvania twice! Try not to eat any of the flowers or other plants at the show, okay? And Humma DOES look really soft. His fur matches yours!


----------



## agnesthelion

Wow Wendell, what happened to New York with Paige?? Did I miss something??

Now onto Delaware. so excited to see your new adventures and your new friend is ADORABLE!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

How's our bunny buddy doing?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I wonder if Wendell is still at the awesome horticulture show? Hopefully he didn't get tossed in jail for eating the plants!


----------



## kmaben

Atleast he knows what to expect with the police now. Humma's fur looks so luxurious!


----------



## WendellWabbit

Howdy all, Wendell here! Here are a few pictures of my stay in Delaware.

My first stop was at Cape Henlopen State Park in Lewes, DE. That's pronounced (Lew is) apparently, not looze as it looks, lol!
I thought this sign was interesting because it shows how the point has changed throughout the years. If you look at a map of Delaware, that is the curly point in the south-eastern part.




I didn't get to see any Osprey because they haven't arrived in Delaware yet. They come in the spring. April tells me they're beautiful, and great fishermen!




These next two pics are of the point. It's closed to humans at this time of year because it is a major nesting site for migratory birds like the piping plover.




You can kinda see the curly point way in the background.




These people are my hosts Steve and April (Ape337). They're nice but kinda wierd. When they saw that picture they were saying something about how they didn't realize they had so much grey hair now, lol. In the background is the lighthouse on the outer wall.




This is a better pic of the breakwater lighthouse. It sits on the outer wall at the mouth of the Delaware bay. There's a long rock wall in the water that extends from near the point of Cape Henlopen west toward the ice breakers. It's called the outer wall. The ice breakers are large stones in the water that will do exactly what they say: they break up ice. The idea was to create a safe harbor for ships to be protected from rough seas. And it works! There's a world of difference between the ocean side and safe harbor side of that wall. Using google earth is a good way to see the area which consists of the breakers, the outer wall, and the inner wall. All working to create the harbor of refuge.




These are some of the neat things you can find on the beaches in the refuge area.




And this is one of the signs that you better obey! There's a big coast guard tower overlooking the area and they will not tolerate disturbing the nesting area of the point. I don't know why anyone would want to bother the area anyway. But some people.....




Well, this was my trip of one side of the cape. I'll post again soon of some of the other interesting areas of the park. There's so much to see there!


----------



## WendellWabbit

(April here). I didn't realize photobucket makes the pics so small. I was trying to find an easier way to post pics. Usually I upload to my laptop from my iPhone, then into photoshop for resizing, then onto RO. What a P.I.T.A. :/

Ok I figured out if you want to see the pics better (or read them) you click on the pic.


----------



## Ape337

Oh Wendell! Breakwater lighthouse is on the inner wall. The outer wall has a really loud "lighthouse" on it. Sorry, I should have explained that better.

This is a pic of the 2 walls. Breakwater is the red lighthouse on the inner wall on the left side. If you look really hard you can see the outer wall, and from the left of the outer wall you can barely see the ice breakers. Wendell will explain what the tower in the center is in his future posts


----------



## Kristin777

Just read all of Wendall's adventures...what a great idea!!


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

April, if you post the img code that starts with , it just posts the whole picture. Just make sure you have it resized to "message board" size so it doesn't stretch the page :) 
Okay, enough techie tips. Looks like you're having fun, Wendell!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Wendell, what a COOL stay in Delaware! You lucky bunny, you!


----------



## Ape337

Hi all! Wendell will be on his way to his next destination today! I'm truly sorry. I have many pictures of his stay with me but quite frankly the time it takes to put pictures on the forum is exhausting.

But it was really fun to host Wendell and I'm greatful for the privilege. I wish him a speedy journey to his next destination!
April


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

I hope Wendell is ready for lots of exercise and fun. Got lots planned for him when he gets here. I hope he likes strange weather too and snow.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I made a bunny from your Wendell pattern,


----------



## agnesthelion

Love the pictures in Delaware of the lighthouse and the beach. I've never been out east at all would love to visit.


----------



## WendellWabbit

I have finally arrived in Calgary. This is my first time in Canada and boy was it a long trip. Took me almost 2 weeks to get here. But never mind that, I am here now and have already started my adventure. 

My host takes a lot of photos and I can only post so many, so here is a link to the photo album on Facebook. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151590651457174.1073741834.571952173&type=1

No sooner did I come out of my box and was off. We went to a place where a lot of older people live. My host is involved in a rabbit hopping club and there was an event there today. It was all a bit overwhelming with lots of rabbits and people around, but I did get a chance to try jumping. 

First I got to meet Korr and Amelia. They were very nice. Korr even let me ride on his back. 










Then I met Jabberwock, Kia, Peace and Star. I think I will get to visit them later on, but it is nice to get to know some before I stay with them. 

Kia





Jabberwocky





Peace





Star





Next I tried going over a jump. I seem to have a natural talent. I didn't have a harness, so could not go on the real course (I was too shy my first time anyway), but got to try off course. 

















This is where they preformed.


----------



## WendellWabbit

A really cool thing about this club is that they have a trailer for all their equipment. The LA Sign Shop is Derby's Mom, I might get to see them later too. 











And here is me with Kate, my host. 





My first day is not even over yet. I still have to meet the rest of the bunnies here (there seem to be quite a few), there appear to be a couple dogs as well to meet. There seem to be lots of stuff planned for me, so I will be kept quite busy while I am here.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Looks like you had a LOT of fun Wendell! 

I'm sure you'll be having lots more too.


----------



## agnesthelion

Great pics Kate and Wendell. Loved Wendell meeting all the buns. Looks like Wendell is having a blast!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Bravo. I had a hard time keeping him out of gambling halls while he was here!


----------



## WendellWabbit

Today was a fairly relaxed day. I finally got to meet all the other bunnies here. It was also cleaning day, so I helped supervise the cleaning of the bunny cages, boy was that hard work. 

First was Tesla. He was a bit distracted and didn't seem to interested in me. 





Next I met Luna. She is being fostered while she waits for her forever home. She was very friendly and polite with me. I hope someone adopts her soon.






Up next was Selina. She is also up for adoption. She and Luna came in together, but weren't getting along so are now single. She seemed to think I was some sort of toy and not a real live rabbit, luckily nothing too bad happened. 





Gizmo and Nala were next. They didn't seem to impressed with me either, but I got a nice picture with both of them. Gizmo is the white guy on the left and Nala is the pretty brown girl on the right. 






After that was Kraken. He seemed a little scared of me, but did share some yummy treats. 






And last but not least is Felix. He is the biggest bunny here, I could hardly believe that he is only 8 months old. I got to hang out on the shelf with him. 






These are the treats that Kraken was nice enough to share with me. They were a perfect size for me and very yummy. 






I not only supervised cleaning, but I did some quality control and am now learning to use a litter box. 






Due to the long trip up to Canada, I missed a very important bunny holiday, Easter. There were some peeps here who let me see the eggs, so now I don't feel like I missed out too much. Many next year I can celebrate more.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm glad you're having fun Wendell! I loved the pictures of you with the bunnies, and Luna is adorable she looks like an angel! I wish I could adopt her, I probably would if I lived closer. Do you know what breed she is?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Luna is listed as a Holland Lop. She is bigger than most of that breed, so could be a mix.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks for letting me know , she sure is adorable! I just love her silvery-white fur and the name suits her perfectly. Her name and colors remind me of a shimmering moon.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Yay Wendell! Sounds like your stay in Canada is off to a great start! Someone should make you a wee passport  You are the International Bun of Mystery. I'm really sorry you missed Easter, we thought you would get there well before! 2 weeks on a box, jeez. So nice of Kate to let you celebrate Easter a bit late  I love the pictures of you trying out rabbit hopping and great to hear you're well on your way to being litter trained! Looks like you met lots of great bunnies. Luna is such a pretty girl, she reminds me of my Kerensa. Hopefully she and sweet Selina will get adopted soon! Wouldn't it be cool if exposure through your blog led to them being adopted?


----------



## WendellWabbit

Today was another exciting day. Went to the Cochrane Humane Society. The Hopping Club did a little demo for a spring break camp. I didn't do much and didn't get any photos. There were a few buns up for adoption there. After that was the monthly hopping practice. There was also a birthday party for Alana, one of the members of the club. Her actual birthday is next weekend, but I guess they wanted to celebrate now. I did get to try agility some more. 
Luna went to a different foster home last night. A new bunny came into the rescue yesterday as was supposed to come here. He is having some trouble with eating and pooping, so isn't coming yet but hopefully soon. He was found running around with some other dumped rabbits, but they could only catch one. 

Here I am on the Teeter Totter. I am not quite heavy enough to tip it. 





The A Frame was a bit easier to navigate. 





I got to see the cake before it got all eaten. There was other food there as well. 






I also got to see the famous Babbitty Rabbitty, but was too nervous to meet him today. Maybe I will get a photo with him later.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, I'm glad you had a great time! Yes take pictures of Babbity! He's a famous bunny, get his autograph!


----------



## WendellWabbit

Today I went to a pet store called Rocky Mountain Tails. They don't sell animals, but do have lots of bunny stuff and even a foster rabbit. 






These guys were just hanging around. The didn't say much.





This is Cali, she works at the store and was nice enough to take a photo with me. 





This is the display of Oxbow stuff. They have my favourite treats there too. 





I wonder if I need any supplements?





These look like fun. 





Lots of hay. I'd be set for a few days at least.


----------



## qtipthebun

I must have missed something...at what point did Wendell acquire a sweater?? That is so adorable!


----------



## MikeScone

Wendell:

Natasha says to say "Hi", and you should try some of that Organic Meadow Hay - it's her new favorite. 







Borders and Butter say "Hi", too, and hope you're enjoying your travels. Are you keeping up with your log book?

Mike


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg I'm in love with Luna!!! She is sooo cute! 

Great pics Wendell, looks like you are having a blast!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Wendell is keeping up with his travel log. He even got me to add a map of Canada for his adventures here.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

This has got to be one of the best blogs ever!


----------



## WendellWabbit

Yesterday we went to an off leash park with the dogs. They got to run around a lot. Don't worry, I stayed nice and safe and away from dogs I didn't know. It was nice yesterday and snowing today. Apparently that is normal for here. April is supposed to be spring where the weather is nice and plants can grow, but here they get snow, sun, rain and anything else in a day. 

Here I am with the dogs. Kara is on the left and Bree on the right. Both are 
Bichon Shih Tzu crosses. Kara just turned 11 and Bree will be 10 in a couple of weeks. 





A close up of Kara (I helped take the photo).





And Bree






This is a view of downtown Calgary. 










This is the Alberta Children's Hospital. 





Here I am on a bench. Many families pay to have a memoral plaque put on a bench in the city. I guess it is a neat way to remember people. 






I found a nice rock to sit on. 





And a tree to climb.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Haha Wendell, I laughed at you climbing a tree. And those dogs look like they are puppies I can't believe they will be 10 and 11 soon! Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## holtzchick

This is a wicked blog! What a fantastic idea! I love reading up on Wendell's travels! Keep the updates coming


----------



## WendellWabbit

Today was a big day. We were up pretty early to head off to an event called Aggie Days. This seems to be about showing kids and families about agriculture. Lots of cows, horses, pigs, goats, ducks and a bunch of other animals around. I didn't get to wander around too much as it was totally packed. The hopping club was really popular, there was a crowd of 3-4 people deep for a lot of the event. The rabbits all seemed to have done great. This is really the first really big event I have been to and boy was it awesome. I finally got to be Babbitty today. The Mayor of Calgary even came by to watch and I ended up in the photo he took and posted. 

First off is Babbitty Rabbitty. I can finally say that I have met The Supreme Overlord of the Universe.





I think he liked me






This is where I hung out more of the day. Got a prime view of all the action. 






This is the crowd. Nothing much was even going on at the time. 







This was during the side by side races. 







These pigs were in the display next to use. They were quite friendly. 






Here is a draft horse. I saw him on the way out and he is pretty big. 






A llama. 






A mini donkey






This is the photo tweeted by the Mayor. See if you can spot me. The rabbit running is Wallalby. Here is the actual post. https://twitter.com/nenshi/status/323190618937503744


----------



## Nancy McClelland

This has been so awesome, but, we know he still like Las Vegas the best!


----------



## kmaben

Haha! Larry I'm pretty sure he liked funny hay in Oklahoma the best!

However meeting Babbity is pretty epic and hard to beat. Maybe Wendall in space could top it.

What a lovely and active visit!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes meeting Babbity was great! You finally met the star! 

I loved the pictures too!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Looks like Wendell is having a FANTASTIC time! Thanks for taking such awesome care of him! I'm really glad his first venture out of the US has been great  Babbity Rabbity is so cute and how cool that Wendell's in the background of a photo tweeted by the mayor- he is famous!!


----------



## Ape337

Looks like Wendell is having a blast! Glad he made it to Canada ok. Geez it did take a while though, I mailed him out on 3-21 so sorry he didn't make Easter :grumpy:
Yay Wendell! It was fun to host him


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Actually, I'd like to host him again the first two weeks in August. World's largest Bike Rally, Sturgis, South Dakota and then we always go back by way of Yellowstone. Devils Tower, Cody Park, Wounded Knee, Mt Rushmore, Geysers, Mud pots and so much more!


----------



## WendellWabbit

It looks like my time with Kate is nearing an end. I am headed off to visit Kipcha (Amanda), but it is not a far distance and I don't even have to go in a box to get there. 

On Sunday, we were at Aggie Days again. It was a bit less crowded, but the weather was also bad with lots of snow. 
A few exciting things happened. The biggest was 2 record breaking jumps in the long jump competition. First was Wallaby who jumped 10 poles with is about 1.135 meters. About 12 minutes later Korr broke that record by jumping 11 poles which is 1.26 meters. There is video, but it isn't uploaded on youtube yet. I am sure it will get posted soon enough so it can be shared.

Here is Wallaby doing 10 poles. 






And here is Korr looking handsome.


----------



## Kipcha

Whoo, we're excited to have Wendell staying with us, he's going to be meeting quite a variety of critters!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Great pictures! I just got caught up with Wendell's adventures. Do we have any Columbus, OH (or vicinity) members? Midwest Bunfest is November 2nd and I'm sure Wendell would love to attend. I'll be there (my 3rd year going).


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow, those bunnies jumped pretty far! I can't wait to see the video. 

That's great that Amanda gets him. I can't wait to see hear about his travels there. 

Slavetoabunny: Its great seeing you on again.


----------



## slavetoabunny

If there isn't any other member going to Midwest Bunfest in Columbus, OH I would be happy to take Wendell!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We're sure he'd rather go to Sturgis first!


----------



## kmaben

Or Dubai


----------



## Chrisdoc

Or Spain....have just been catching up with Wendell´s adventures...he sure does like a good time and has seen more of the world than most of us. The buns are all adorable and Wendell has been making sure he´s been in the news. Sure he had a great time and can´t wait to see him at his next stop.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Woo, Wendell watched Korr make a record! Cool! Is the video up yet? I love hearing how excited people are to host Wendell again  

Here is the general plan: After Wendell visits Kipcha, he'll visit all the other Canadian members that signed up, then he's off to Australia to visit members there, then Europe! After that I guess he will have visited everyone who's signed up so far and can visit people who want him to host him again and any new people that sign up. So if anyone in Canada or outside the US has been thinking about signing up to host him, now's the time to do it!

Kmaben, going to Dubai would be pretty cool! As would Bunfest and all the cool places Nancy McClelland mentioned. We will see how quickly he completes his world tour because it would be pretty awesome if he got back in time.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:waiting:


----------



## WendellWabbit

Hello everybody, sorry it took so long for me to get back on here, the day I came to my new host she actually got sick and I was tending to her bedside, so I didn't get to do much travelling. Luckily, she's better now and I did get to go on a full fledged road trip from Calgary to Salmon Arm for the very first interclub Rabbit Agility competition between the Canadian Rabbit Hopping Club and the Vancouver Rabbit Agility Club! It was all quite exciting and I got a front row seat for it all.

Here is the beginning of our travels, heading into the Rocky Mountains. We passed through many beautiful places like Banff, Canmore and Golden. I was quite dissapointed we didn't see any bunnies in Canmore, however...







We arrived at our location in Salmon Arm, a farm called Harmonious Homestead and Ewe.






I got to see many interesting animals, including some lambs that had been born just that day. He seemed quite interested in me.





















I was also got to see Wallaby, former holder of the Long Jump record, tie the 11 pole jump that Korr did, so congratulations to Wallaby! (This photo does only have 10 poles, it was just more impressive then the one the host got at 11)





I did distract some of the other cuties though, Nemo was quite fascinated with me.





After the day was over with the hopping, many of the bunnies were quite tired from all the excitement, I managed to catch a few zzz's with Peace.





Next I hear I am going to be able to go out and try some horse back riding, I am so excited!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Here is Korr setting the new record in long jump 


[ame]http://youtu.be/VCzFNnPgmYk[/ame]


----------



## Chrisdoc

Looks as though Wendell is having a a great time and making lots of new friends. Love all the buns but Peace is a lovely colour and those thumpers and tail are wonderful.

Keep the pics coming Wendell.


----------



## WendellWabbit

Last night I got to try driving and horseback riding!

First we drove out to this farm a few minutes from the hosts house, it's quite beautiful to see the Alberta Prairies and we were lucky enough to have some nice weather. I was only allowed to drive in some small residential areas, something about being distracting...






When I got there I met the hosts horse Ben, he was very interested to meet me!






Before long, I was up on his back and I'm sure, riding like a pro.






Then Ben and I wound down and shared dinner together. Hay, the most important part of both our diets!






Then I went to meet Kipcha, a miniature horse. She was so cute and only comes to about 30 inches at the withers (Shoulders). She was very sweet, although she did seem to have some interest in trying to eat me...






I hear I get to do some very interesting things this week such as going to a Pet Expo, Spruce Meadows and also the Calgary Comic Expo! Hopefully I get to see Stan Lee, the cast of The Walking Dead and lots of other stars! http://www.calgaryexpo.com/news/


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Awesome photos and what a great trip! I love the pictures of him being nibbled by a lamb and under Wallaby in the jumping photo and driving a car! Looks like he's having a great time  And thanks for posting a video of the adorable and talented Korr! So wish we had a rabbit hopping club here.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Great photos! And it looks like he had an awesome trip! My favorite picture is the one where he is riding the horse. He definitely looks like a pro!

And WOW! Korr and Wallaby are really amazing I can't believe they jumped that far! Amazing video! I agree with Lisa its definitely worth posting somewhere else! Really cool! I tottally wish there was a rabbit hopping club near me.


----------



## WendellWabbit

Hello everybody! The host apologizes for not getting my photos up faster, she's had a busy week. I surely require better accommodations next time.

Anyways, we spent the weekend at the Calgary Pet Expo and the Calgary Comic Expo. Of course, AGAIN the host was neglectful and completely forgot about me at the Pet Expo! So I sat in her purse munching on the candy she left in there, how rude... She won't be happy to find out all her chocolate's gone!

But I did get out and about at the Calgary Comic Expo and got to meet some super cool folks... Including the famous Stan Lee! Of course, this was as close as I could get and even then, the host and I got chased off by a scary body guard. But I did get a picture with him! For people who don't know Stan Lee, he's behind a number of very popular comic books such as Spiderman, X-Men, Iron Man, Daredevil, Incredible Hulk, Fantastic Four, Thor, Captain America, The Avengers, etc.





Here I am meeting with an awesome Darth Vader,






Although you cannot see him (Darn focus!) here I am in front of Norman Reedus's booth. Norman Reedus was the reason the host even attended, he plays Daryl Dixon on The Walking Dead and she is a ridiculously huge fan of his. She got a photo op with him, but I wasn't invited. Rude.






And here I am sitting in on the Nathan Fillion panel (From Castle, Firefly, Dr Horrible Sing-Along Blog). We were waiting for The Walking Dead panel and listened to him first, although we hadn't seen anything by him he was a very funny and classy guy!






If anyone wants to see what Norman Reedus actually looks like, here's the hosts photo with him,






Some of the other celebrities we saw that we did not get pictures of were Melissa Mcbride (Walking Dead), Steven Yeun (Walking Dead), Wil Wheaton (Big Bang Theory, Star Trek, Stand By Me), Jonathan Davis (Lord of the Rings), The Hart Foundation and plenty of others!


----------



## Apebull

Wow looks like you had fun. You should tell your host that Nathan Fillion is an AWESOME guy and she should watch Firefly and Castle. We are going to Comic Con in July and I'm hoping to see him and many other there. To bad you didn't get any pics at the Pet Expo.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Those horses are saints lol.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Great photos! Sorry the bodyguard chased you away from Stan Lee, that's not nice at all. What did he think a little bunny was going to do? Also, what is the member name of the host you're staying with right now? I know of course but the other members would probably like to know  And sorry she forgot you in her purse, I think she was probably just excited. You are acting a bit ungrateful, Wendell!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Great pictures! Looks like you had a lot of fun!  I can't believe a bodyguard chased you away from Stan Lee. You couldn't have done any harm.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

DARTH VADER!!!!  and Stan Lee! Cooooooolnessss!!!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sounds like you had a fabulous time Wendell....I am so jealous, I love Nathon Fillion in Castle, he´s just gorgeous and so witty as well. Silly body guard chasing you away....did he think you were the superhero bunny.....Wendell the Warrior lol. 

It sounded like a lot of fun and serves your host right for leaving you in her handbag...well if there´s chocolate about, what did she expect you to do :laugh:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Very cool. Sounds like we have the same likes. I used to have a lot of Marvel #1's--Fantastic Four, and a host of others that my sister took and sold. Also a fan of Firefly and Castle, and The Walking Dead. Glad that Wendell was able to go, but, why weren't we invited?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Any update on everyone's favorite yarn bunny?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Just thought I'd post a quick update- Wendell's current host, Kipcha, is having some issues with the health of her real bunnies (poor babies!) so Wendell is going to stay with her until things settle down a bit! Then he's off on his next adventure! 

Anyone remember how wayyy back last year when Wendell had his first adventure here in Alaska, one of the places we took him to was our favorite shaved ice stand? Well, they opened again today (were closed for the winter) and of course we had to go over. The girl took one look at us and asked if we were the ones with the little stuffed bunny from last year  How funny is that, she remembered him! She and her coworkers thought it was awesome that Wendell had traveled all over the USA and is in Canada now!


----------



## gmas rabbit

Hi, Wendell here. Just got into Salmon Arm, BC late this afternoon. Will be spending the next part of my journey with Gmas and Derby. Took me a little while to get here, rented a small motorhome with some lovely travelling companions. Am going to rest up for the rest of the day, get to know Derby and tomorrow we are off on some adventures.


----------



## Kipcha

Glad you got there okay Wendell.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wendell looks great in his little car!


----------



## gmas rabbit

It has been miserable and raining here for the last couple of days, so Derby and Wendell have had to stay inside. Today the sun came out for an hour or so and we went to the bird sanctuary and lake for a short walk. Wendell got to see a lot of baby ducks and geese, a large crane and some turtles. Didn't manage to photo everything, but got a few photos of his walk.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Looks like Wendell is having lots of fun!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Hopefully Wendell will see sunshine in Salmon Arm. His first them up there was wet too.


----------



## Kipcha

Ahh, at least Wendell got some fresh air today. It's been rainy here!

Something I completely forgot to post about, Wendell attended a rabbit show and one of our demos in Chestermere. I won't post all his pics but I GOTTA post this one. Wendell wanted to be the first show jumping bunny to ride a bunny! So he rode Jabberwocky


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Look at Wendell go! Jabbor looks like he was a very good sport as well.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yay! Look at Wendell. What a great picture! Jabborwocky looks like he is good at bunny jumping.


----------



## gmas rabbit

Oh he does look adorable. Go ahead and post them, not going to upset us. In fact we would all enjoy seeing them.


----------



## gmas rabbit

Last night we took Wendell to see Margaret Falls. It is situated about 20 km from Salmon Arm, next to Herald's Park, which is a popular camping spot. The forest consists mainly of huge cedar trees. Many of them are down and the trail winds around them. Wendell got to climb on one that has notches in it so that you can do just that. The creek was very high, so Wendall had to be particularly careful with his playing that he didn't get swept away. Along side of the trail are some incredible rock formations, one of which he had a close up view of. On the bridge facing the waterfall Wendell hung onto the fence. The mist and roar of the water, not only got him wet but scared him alittle. In the summertime when the water is not so high, there is a cave underneath the waterfall that more than one brave soul has gone into. Wendell decided that the water was way too cold and fast for him even to consider attempting such a thing.


----------



## kmaben

What a gorgeous place! I kept looking for elves or fairies or something in one of the pictures.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Aww, I love Jabberwocky! Something about Belgian Hares just make me want one so badly.

(I'm doubting myself now, maybe Peace is your only Belgian...either way, Jabberwocky is so sleek and handsome!)


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

HolyHandGrenade said:


> Aww, I love Jabberwocky! Something about Belgian Hares just make me want one so badly.
> 
> (I'm doubting myself now, maybe Peace is your only Belgian...either way, Jabberwocky is so sleek and handsome!)



Jabberwocky is a Belgian Hare X Tan. Peace is a full Belgian Hare. Both are quite handsome and some people do mix them up.


----------



## Kipcha

Glad to see Wendell enjoying himself in beautiful BC! Looks like you're all having tons of fun!

By request I'll be posting the rest of the pics from Wendell's day at the show, I'm just sorry it's taken me so long to do.

The first pic is Wendell overlooking the show hall with all the different bunnies. There were many kinds, shapes and sizes, so much to take in.

Wendell wanted to check out the show coops, although it was too late to enter. He swears those little poops aren't his but I'm not so sure...

He claimed those trophies were his, I had to explain that wandering buns don't get to win trophies, too much for shipping costs!

He was quite excited to find the Flemish Giants. They were some enormous buns!

The class list. I told him there were no "wandering wabbit" categories...

And overlooking the area where our course was set up


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Looks like Wendell has had a lot of fun at Margaret Falls. 

And thanks for the pictures Kipcha, he looks like he had a lot of fun there too.


----------



## gmas rabbit

Poor Wendell. He is definitely a class to himself. Great photos.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Great pictures, Kipcha


----------



## THAT LADY

I will have a table at the MIDWEST BUN FEST! Will I see Wendell!!! I WANT A PICTURE WITH HIM!!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Wendell has arrived in Ajax safe and sound. 

Wendell is much more Handsome in person oh I mean "bunny" then in pictures.

Our adventures have started......

The bunnies are very excited that Wendell is visiting them.

Cheers.:bunny19:bunny18


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:yahoo:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yay! That's good that he arrived to Ajax safely!

PS, its great to see you back Susan!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks for the nice re Welcome.

I want to post some pictures but I forget how to. I uploaded them to Photobucket but forget what to do. Help please.

Thanks:yahoo:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your welcome! 

I don't use Photobucket so I can't help with that, but I'm sure there are some others who can. Maybe you can start a thread asking how.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

There should be some links under each photo. These are coded so they post the picture in a forum or other place. I think there are a few, so you might need to try to find which one works best here. 
If you can't find the links, you can left click on the photo and Copy Image Location. There is then a little icon here when you make a post that looks like some mountains, you click on that and paste the link and the photo should pop up.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Wendell arrived wrapped up very nicely.




Rested for a bit on the day bed.




He then met Flopsy the Love Box Bunny from Bunspace.




He told me he was VERY thirsty after his long journey to me. So he shared my White Wine Spritzer.








This evening he snuck on the balcony and discovered the bunnies garden pots. I think he ate well.













Yummy Cilantro




Trying to climb down so he can smell the flowers.





Enjoy

Susan & Wendell


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, looks like Wendall had a lot of fun!


----------



## Azerane

Can't believe I've never really read this blog till now! lol. I've just spent a whole bunch of time doing so though, such a great project and Wendell looks like he's been having such a great time.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh my goodness! Did Wendell get drunk?! Any other adventures?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Wendell joined us at Blue Jay last weekend.

Having a rest on my Niece's shoulder.









Wendell seems to like to have a drink on a Hot Day.





He was getting tired and needed to rest.













Wendell eyeing my dinner. 





Enjoy

Susan & Wendell


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Sounds like he had even more fun!


----------



## gmas rabbit

Wendell you look like you are having a blast.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Now that I clicked on some of those pics and made them larger that ball game looks AMAZING! Wendell must have had a wonderful view from up there!


----------



## Kipcha

Wow, lucky Wendell! Looks like he's having a fantastic time!


----------



## SOOOSKA

I think Wendell is having fun.....EXCEPT......for today. He went to the Dentist to have his mouth checked. 

















Everything was good, has his teeth all checked over and cleaned. They said he was such a good boy. 

Glad he had a clean bill of health on his mouth for his next journey.

He still has a couple of places to go to.

Cheers

Susan & Wendell


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

That's good that he has nice clean teeth!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Wendell is such a good little gardener, he came along to assist me at my garden plot here in Ajax.

Wendell hitched a ride in my Garden Bag.





He helped me dig the holes.









He found the Marigolds to be very tastey.









He was climbing all over the garden decorations.












And he was climbing in the veggies too.

Kale





Dill





http://s42.photobucket.com/user/Soooska/media/The Babies 2013/IMG_0420_zpsb32174ce.jpg.html 

Enjoy

Susan & Wendell


----------



## SOOOSKA

Wendell's 1st Birthday was on June 20. I missed giving him a celebration on that day. So we celebrated today.

Wendell with Flopsy Rabbit.





Oh Boy a Birfday Cake too.









Wendell with Vega on her Sofa.













Wendell and Winston, he is a little Wossy sometimes this is the only place he would sit still with him.









Wendell with Daisy Mae









http://s42.photobucket.com/user/Soo...ndellsBirthday033_resize_zps507dd3dd.jpg.html

Enjoy

Susan & Wendell


----------



## SOOOSKA

Wendell, Flopsy Rabbit and Daisy Mae













Wendell was so tucked out he had a rest.













Enjoy

Susan and Wendell


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ohh, he looks like he's a great gardener! And he had a nice rest in that little pink bed too.

I need to take in Wendell sometime. I'd take him on hikes and bikes here. I can also crochet so I'd crochet him some things.


----------



## MikeScone

SOOOSKA said:


> Wendell's 1st Birthday was on June 20. I missed giving him a celebration on that day. So we celebrated today.



Natasha and I send best birthday wishes to Wendell...


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh yes, I forgot to congratulate Wendell on his bunday! Happy bunday Wendell!

How old is he now?

Mike, that photo of Natasha is too funny!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:trio:birthday:trio, we do miss you a lot and wish you were going to Sturgis with us. Great pic Mike.


----------



## Kristin777

LOVE the birthday hat on Daisy Mae


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Great pics and I love how they all posed together! How did the hat stay on her head though? 
Happy birthday Wendell!

Ps Natasha's pic was too cute! 'o'


----------



## SOOOSKA

Katie the hat has a rubber band that helps it stay on. Mind you Daisy Mae lets me dress her up and keeps the clothes/hats on. She's a very good bunny.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I love the clothes and hats! Ash would never let me dress him up. I'd LOVE to give him a suit and tie and a hat and a cane though.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

The only ones that I might try to costume would be Serena and Finn--the rest would probably have a fit. Of course it would have to be extra large to fit Serena at almost 20 pounds and Finn would probably try to eat anything we put on him as he thinks he's starving.


----------



## Azerane

Does anyone know a website where we can get an interactive world map where we can pin everywhere that Wendell has been? I think it would be a fun way to see how far he's traveled.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ooo, that's a great idea Bec!  I haven't seen the website but that would be awesome to see everywhere he's visited.


----------



## MikeScone

Azerane said:


> Does anyone know a website where we can get an interactive world map where we can pin everywhere that Wendell has been? I think it would be a fun way to see how far he's traveled.



We could easily set up a Google map for that.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Wendell left on Monday for his next stop, he literally is going to the other side of the world. South Australia.. He is going to be one tired little bunny but so excited to visit Down Under.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow, do you know which member he's going to?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Happy Birthday Wendell, you looked so nice next to Daisy Mae and her hat looks gorgeous. She´s such a good little girl not pulling it off. Wow, she does look so like Bandy, she could be his twin sister. 

A map would be great. Can´t believe he gets to go down under. I can´t wait to host him in Spain, I´m sure he´ll get here eventually.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I would like to volunteer as a traveling companion for Wendell. He's gotten to places I've always wanted to see and probably never will.


----------



## SOOOSKA

He is going to Azerane. Rebecca in Australia.
He was very excited, he hopes to see a Kangaroo and a Koala Bear while there.
He's having a good sleep on the journey over,
Susan


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Woo! That's awesome! Have a fun travel Wendell!


----------



## Azerane

We're getting very excited for when Wendell arrives, I'm just hoping that we get some non-rainy days so that we can go out and give Wendell the chance to see some kangaroos  Hopefully he's not too jet-lagged when he arrives.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Hopefully he will get to see some kangaroos!  Can't wait until he arrives. I'm sure he'll love meeting the infamous Bandit!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Make sure he stays away from drop bears.


----------



## Azerane

Korr_and_Sophie said:


> Make sure he stays away from drop bears.



I'll do my best, but there's no telling when those drop bears appear.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Whoops, I think one of us hit the closed button accidentally! Thanks for letting me know, SOOOSKA 

( I still can't wait for Wendell to come to my house inkelepht: )


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Congrats Autumn! Didn't know you were getting him next.  Can't wait to hear about his adventures at your home.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Lordy no, I think I'm way down at the bottom of the list - I am trying to be patient though!
Good question, Shiloh, where is he off to next?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Vegas is always a good place to "be"! Hint, hint.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

NorthernAutumn said:


> Lordy no, I think I'm way down at the bottom of the list - I am trying to be patient though!
> Good question, Shiloh, where is he off to next?



Oh, haha. I thought you were getting him next. I think he's still on his way to Bec (Azerane). Not sure though.


----------



## Azerane

Yep, still waiting on him here.  it can take a couple weeks though shouldn't be too much longer. Hoping he arrives today as we''re going to a rabbit show on Sunday.


----------



## Azerane

Never fear, Wendell is here!!! 

He's a little bit jet-lagged, but I'm sure he'll want to tell you all about his journey once he's had a bit of time to rest and be refreshed!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Great to here he´s arrived down under. I bet he´ll be so excited to see a new place. Can´t wait to hear about his adventures over there, have a great time Wendell !!!


----------



## WendellWabbit

Gday all, Wendell here! 

I must say that I am thrilled to be back on the ground after that very long leg of my journey. Did you know the flight from Los Angeles to Melbourne is about 13 hours! And thats only ONE of the flights. Needless to say Im a little bit tired after my journey, and also a little bit confused about what day it is. Im sure I boarded my flight in LAX on Wednesday, but somehow a little more than 13 hours later, its now Friday? Oh well, Azerane (Bec) my host seems to understand it so Ill leave it to her.

Did you know they dont allow real live rabbits into Australia? I certainly do now, there was a bit of a mix-up at customs when they said I was fine to come in since I was a toy rabbit. Can you believe that? A toy! Anyway, I set them straight about that, although it did mean some delays.

My first day so far has been quite nice. I got to have a nice rest when I first arrived before being introduced to Bandit. He seems a nice rabbit and although our first meeting was only short, I think well get along very well, we have matching fur colours. 

We didnt do much else today since I only arrived in the afternoon, and its winter here so the days are shorter. Azerane looked up a map for me on her laptop and showed me just how far I'd flown, it was practically the whole world! I also had my picture taken by a fountain just outside their house, it was a little bit windy so I just hope my fur isnt blowing everywhere in the photo. Ive asked Azerane to attach some pictures at the end of this post.

Hopefully there are more Aussie adventures to come soon.

Gotta bounce,
Wendell.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Good to see he arrived!  I'm sure he'll love Australia.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Yay for Wendell! So glad your trip went relatively smoothly, even though it took forever and you got held up a bit. Can't believe the people at the airport said you weren't real! How do you like Australia? Bandit is so cute, he looks like you!


----------



## WendellWabbit

Thanks guys. I'm liking Australia quite a lot, although here in Adelaide I'm told it's the wettest, coldest week they've had all year, so the weather hasn't been great. My host says she likes summer the best. It snowed on Saturday on a nearby low mountain, and apparently it only snows there one night every few years! So it's a big deal here!

Despite the weather, on Sunday we actually went out to a rabbit show. Azerane had never been before so we stopped in just for a short bit to look at all the different rabbits. Lops seem to be very popular here as they were most of the breeds. We did see two very nice siamese Smoke Pearls which are the same breed as Bandit, just the siamese instead of marten colouring. All the rabbits were beautiful, though unfortunately no photos from the day.

Bandit and I have also been getting along some more. I helped him with some harness training and he let me play with his toys, what a nice guy! On Wednesday it's supposed to be sunny and Azerane said we're going to go for a walk in a park to see some kangaroos, she says it's the best park she knows of to reliably see wild kangaroos up close! I'm so excited! She also says that they have a brush-tailed possum that visits their garden at night time, but because of the bad weather she hasn't heard or seen it yet since I arrived. I really hope he comes by while I'm here!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Wendell

Daisy Mae, Winston and Vega miss you but are glad you made it DownUnder safely. It looks like you are having a wonderful time. Looking forward to more pictures.

The gang


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Are you helping Bandit learn agility? You have had a few lessons. I am not sure he would be too keen about you riding him, so maybe you can coach him and show him how it's done. 

Sounds like you are having lots of fun.


----------



## WendellWabbit

Thanks for the well-wishes Soooska, tell Daisy Mae, Winston and Vega that I miss them too! It's pretty quiet coming from your place to a one bunny household!

Bandit tells me that he would be good at agility, he says he jumps very high. Perhaps I will have to teach him a trick or two before I go!

Now let me tell you about my day, and what a day it was! I think I mentioned that Azerane was planning to take me to try and see some kangaroos today. She felt bad about going because Bandit was ill this morning (though he seems better now which is good). We went for a nice scenic drive to a conservation park in a place called the Barossa, apparently they make a lot of wine here, not that I've ever tasted any, but the name Jacob's Creek did ring a bell. Anyway, it was a cool but beautiful sunny day, and we were barely walking for 15 minutes when we found some kangaroos!! It was really exciting. Azerane tells me that they're Western Grey Kangaroos, they were very big and seemed very calm with us walking by and we got quite close. She took my picture with some of the kangaroos, we even got to see several kangaroos with a joey in their pouch, how cute! Azerane is big on bird-watching so she took a list of all the species we saw, which was about 25 species. We even got to hear some Laughing Kookaburras, what a sound that was.

After our walk in the park, we went and played some mini golf. Well, Azerane and her fiance played, I mostly just watched and acted as cheer squad while trying not to be tempted to taste the putting greens. The mini golf place actually had some big dinosaurs there, sometimes they made sounds and I was almost sure I saw one of them move at some point, they look so real. I'm glad that they're not, although Azerane tells me that they were real many, many years ago. I wouldn't like to meet a real one.

After the mini golf and a delicious lunch at the bakery (pies and pasties), we went to visit my host's mum and her partner since they lived nearby. They still have her cat living with them, she's 17 years old and I thought she wanted to eat me but Azerane told me I was just being silly. Azerane brought her mum flowers to celebrate, apparently she just got a first clean follow-up scan after breast cancer treatment. Fantastic! They took some family photos and then we took the scenic return drive home, which included getting to see an Emu crossing the road, what big birds they are, I could barely believe my eyes.

After such a big day I'm pretty worn out, when we got home we were glad to see that Bandit was doing better, hopping around and eating some. I'm glad he's feeling well again.

Now for some photos! (My legs were getting tired in the third one.)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow, you've had a long day haven't you Wendell? So sorry to hear that Bandit was sick, hopefully he's doing better now. I love the kangaroo's and the dinosaurs are so.....Scary! Good thing they aren't real!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I laughed and laughed at the picture where it looks like you're running away from the dinosaur! Too funny! How cool that you saw kanagaroos, you are a lucky bunny. Sounds like you are having a wonderful time in Australia. I'm glad Bandit is feeling better and that Azerane's mom is free of cancer, hooray!

Soon Wendell will be headed off to visit the very last person who signed up to host him. Actually, quite a few other people signed up to host him, too, but they stopped posting on the forum or didn't respond to my PMs when I asked if they were ready for him to visit  So now we have a choice to make: Should he keep traveling around to forum members that want to host him a second time, should I try to organize an on-forum auction (the money from which would go to a bunny charity), or should we do a combination of the two and let him re-visit whoever wants to host him again, THEN auction him off? Please chime in with your opinions


----------



## Apebull

Oh let him keep traveling. I love seeing his adventures.


----------



## MikeScone

SnowyShiloh said:


> Should he keep traveling around to forum members that want to host him a second time



I'd keep him traveling as long as he's got available hosts - Natasha and I would be happy to have him visit again. 

You could ask for new volunteers, too. Maybe we've got some new members who'd like to be his host.


----------



## Kipcha

I agree, seeing Wendell travel is a real treat and I like seeing his adventures. I agree, maybe post another thread asking for new volunteers.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I am so excited, Wendell is coming to sunny Spain, I´ll have to make sure I have lots of sun cream for him as it´s very hot. 

Sounds like he´s having a great time in Australia and seeing lots of new things. That pic with the dinosaur is great, really scary but he just takes it in his stride. I love kookaburras, reminds me of a song I used to sing at school and an emu, he´s a lucky little bunny. No wonder he´s worn out after all that excitement. Hope he enjoys his last few days with Bandit and glad to hear he´s feeling better. 

I´d love to see him keep travelling, I´m sure that if he returns to places he´s already visited, there´ll still be things for him to see or do. Come on all you new ones, sign up and host Wendell, I can´t wait.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Alright, sounds good to me! Wendell shall continue his wanderings until there is no one left that wants to host him  Then we can either auction him off or he can come home to Alaska to live with us again. I miss him! If he comes back to Alaska, maybe he could have another wandering adventure after staying home for a year or so, when we have new members that want to meet him. We will see. Can't believe how much personality he has! 

I will make a thread asking for new/returning volunteers to host him.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´d love him to see more of the world and it would be nice to pay a second visit with people he´s stayed with before. It´s a shame that he can´t visit England, I remember there was someone there that signed up at the same time as me. There must be more people who want to have a visit from him.

I can´t wait, I´ve got loads planned for him.


----------



## Azerane

Apologies that he hasn't left Aus yet. I only read the PM with your address after the post office closed yesterday, and I was in hospital getting my wisdom teeth out today. Depending on how things go pain-wise he may manage to leave tomorrow, but otherwise Wendell will be with us over the weekend, though I'm afraid we won't get out much. Will let you know when he's on his merry way  He tells me he's not looking forward to the plane flight, though I can't say I blame him.


----------



## Azerane

Wendell wanted me to let you all know that he just boarded his first flight on his journey to visit Chrisdoc in Spain. He'll be there by the end of next week (must be some really slow planes, lol).


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yippee, I can´t wait for him to arrive, I am so looking forward to it. He´s coming a real long way, I´m sure he´ll have jet lag when he gets here but he can just chill out on the beach for the first few days lol. Boys are looking forward to meeting him. Will let you all know when he arrives.


----------



## ukcarolm

Hi Chris
I've just popped in to let you know I've sent a note to Snowyshilo and hopefully Wendell will be able to visit me here in Cornwall, UK I haven't been around for ages due to family illness, hubby, daughter etc. I'm pleased to say everyone is well now and Winnie and Doris are doing well.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That´s great, I think he deserves a trip to Cornwall. I´ve just noticed you´d posted and I remember you putting your name down. 

How weird that my mum is going to visit Cornwall tomorrow, she´s staying in Looe, looks really nice and I´m sure she´ll have a great time. 

I hope that he´s heading to the UK after his visit to Spain. 

Hope everyone is well now and good to have you back.


----------



## ukcarolm

Hi Chris
thanks for you reply hope your Mum is enjoying her stay in Cornwall, sadly its raining today but supposed to be dry tomorrow.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´m sure she will and I´ve read the sun is going to return. 

Wendell hasn´t arrived yet but hope he´ll be here soon. Will let everyone know when he gets to Spain.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

and lots of pics!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Hope our dear Wendell gets to Spain soon! This is quite the trip for him, wonder if he took a detour?

Yes, Wendell is going to squeeze in one last location at the end of his first world tour. He will be visiting UKCarolM! I'd sent her a PM a while back asking if she was ready to host him, but she was away from the forum for a while and didn't get it. After he visits her, he will start his second world tour. Seven people have signed up for it, if you count me! I would love to have him back in Fairbanks for a little while again


----------



## Chrisdoc

I keep looking in my postbox every day and hoping he´s there. I will let everyone know as soon as he arrives. 

I´ll be taking loads of pics of all his adventures. 

So glad he´ll get to visit the UK when he´s been here. 

Watch this space !!!


----------



## Azerane

I hope he arrives soon! Maybe he got delayed in customs again!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I always get worried as the post hear is not great, sometimes it gets here in no time and others it takes ages. Have been to look in the postbox this morning and nothing there. Wendell is obviously just enjoying the travelling. Will let you know, Bec, as soon as he gets here.


----------



## Azerane

On another forum I'm a member of, we do a secret santa gift exchange. One of the members who always joins also lives in Spain, and his gift always takes a very long time to reach him.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Wendell took his sweet time coming up to Canada, I think it was about 3 weeks. 
I am sure he will get there. Maybe he just needs a bit of down time before his next adventure.


----------



## MikeScone

He's probably just working on learning Spanish - after all, everywhere else he's been have been English-speaking (of one sort or another). 

He will have to learn "Llévame a sus conejos!" and "¿Dónde está mi zanahoria?", at the very least...


----------



## Chrisdoc

haha, yes he´ll need to learn the basics and I´m sure they´ll share their veggies with him. I´m sure he´ll get on famously with the boys, I will make sure I take lots of pics


----------



## JadeIcing

Mike you crack me up!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Still waiting for his arrival, I´m getting nervous that he´s taken a detour but hoping he´ll be here soon. ´Don´t worry you´ll know when he´s hit Spain


----------



## SnowyShiloh

That Wendell is such a naughty bunny! As Chrisdoc said, he still hasn't arrived in Spain. I have a feeling he popped his box open somewhere and is out gallivanting around, enjoying the sights. This is your maker, Wendell- get back in that box and get to Chrisdoc's house, young man! Lots of people are worrying about you.


----------



## ukcarolm

I do hope Wendell is ok, I'm looking forward to meeting him after he's been to Spain!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I hope Wendell is ok!!! Loved the kangaroos and I remember that kookaburra song, "Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree,
Merry merry king of the bush is he.
Laugh, Kookaburra, laugh, Kookaburra,
Gay your life must be!" 



Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, I remember that song as well, we used to sing it in school. No sign of Wendell yet. I have to got up to the main post office to enquire, went to the sorting office yesterday. I do hope he´s just making a detour to see a bit of Spain on the way and will be here soon.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:shock: thought he'd be there by now.


----------



## JadeIcing

Makes me want to cry.


----------



## savannahg4

Has Mr. Wendell been to California yet? I would be happy to host him  I'm in Mendocino county on the coast. 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## SnowyShiloh

If Wendell hasn't arrived by the end of September, I think we may have to assume the worst  I will crochet us a new wandering wabbit if that happens. Like I said, I want to give Wendell until the end of the month, and it will take a few days for me to make one. Hopefully it does not come to that!

Savannahg, send me a PM with your name and address if you'd like to host him, and I'll add you to the list  It will be a while until he gets to you because there are a number of people ahead of you.


----------



## Azerane

I really hope he gets there soon! I was super careful when I wrote the address, hope it's just slow mail sorting or something.


----------



## ukcarolm

Got my fingers and toes crossed that Wendell is ok!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Everyone sorry I´ve been so long with news but I´ve been really busy with work and have been visiting nearly every post office in the area to try and find where Wendell is hiding. I have to go to my local PO tomorrow to see if they have any news. I am so annoyed that he hasn´t arrived and am fearing the worst but I will do everything I can to see if I can track him down. I´ll hopefully update again tomorrow.

I was so excited and looking forward to his visit and can´t believe this has happened. :bigtears:


----------



## Azerane

I'm still hoping he'll turn up, thanks for searching for him so much. Poor Wendell, lost out there in the big old world!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I went to the Post office yesterday but the sorting office isn´t open on Saturday so I was going to go again tomorrow but I´ve just realised it´s a local holiday so it will have to be Tuesday. I am hoping that he´s just misplaced and not lost :nerves1


----------



## Nancy McClelland

ray:


----------



## Kipcha

Poor Wendell 

Perhaps his wandering spirit took him off on a new adventure not pre-ordained by us simple humans...


----------



## Zaiya

Lost? Oh, no! I was just thinking of signing up to host him... I hope he makes it back ok!


----------



## MikeScone

There's still hope. It may just be the Mediterranean approach toward postal delivery. When I visited Israel some years ago I was told that the Corinthians' replies to St. Paul were still in the Israeli post office being sorted.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well, an update after my visit to the POst Office. He´s not hiding in the sorting office, they have stuff there from 5th August but he´s not hiding there so looks as though he´s still "travelling". Nothing much else I can do now unless he was sent registered which I don´t think he was. I haven´t lost all hope. I received a Christmas card last September which I thought had been sent early but had actually been sent the Christmas before so who knows, he may just be taking a long detour. I am absolutely mortified that he hasn´t arrived here and that he won´t be staying with me and the boys. I do still hope that he will finally turn up. Talk about the mañana syndrome lol.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

ray:


----------



## MikeScone

When Wendell finally shows up, we should probably make it a point to send him around using UPS or some other service which provides a tracking system.


----------



## JadeIcing

Where oh where has our little Wendal gone? 
Globe trotting bunny from the cold Alaskan land. 
Ambassador to the world around us. 
Friend to many, confidant to bunnies around these vast lands. 
Lover of planes, and of Vegas lights. 
Sweet innocent Wendal your many fans hope for your safe return. 
Where oh where has our little Wendal gone?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Once again all, I feel so bad that he never arrived at his destination. Times like this I wish I had a crystal ball to see where Wendell is hiding. I still hope that, some day, he´ll turn up.


----------



## kmaben

Awww dont feel bad Chris. It's not your fault. Not anybodies fault really. Cept maybe the post office. He may still show up. I ordered stuff all the time from amazon to my APO. No biggie. Once I ordered a SCHOOL book no doubt and it took a little over a month to reach me! He may yet turn up


----------



## Chrisdoc

Kaley, thanks for that. I can´t help it, I just feel bad cos he was on his way here and hasn´t arrived but I do still hope that he will turn up one of these days, I am an optimist. So, I will keep my fingers crossed and hope to open my package with Wendell inside one of these days ray:


----------



## ukcarolm

Chris please don't feel bad it's not your fault, we all know what the postal system can be like. Fingers crossed Wendells just on a detour and makes to you by the end of the month!


----------



## Zaiya

It would be sad if you made another Wendell and then suddenly the old Wendell showed up. He would feel like he's been replaced! Poor guy...


----------



## Nancy McClelland

ray: Still hoping--it took the postal service here 28 days to send a birthday card from the west side of the valley here to the north side--a total of 12 miles if driving.


----------



## Watermelons

Hes leaving from Australia to Spain. I would honestly think that would take wayyy over a month for a package like that to arrive. I still have hope he will get there, you just cant expect the postal service in multiple countries to be all that speedy lol.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Watermelons, the post office in Australia said it would take something like 9 days for him to get to Spain. That's why people are worrying!

Sorry I haven't checked in for a while, after my little Kerensa girl died, I just couldn't come on the forum except to visit her memorial thread  

I am still hopeful our little guy will show up! And if he isn't here by the end of September, I will think about crocheting another. Said bunny will have a different name and be a different color from Wendell. That way he will not feel he's been replaced when he shows up again!

And Chrisdoc, please don't feel bad, not your fault at all! I'm kind of surprised he hasn't been temporarily lost until now, especially with him going between countries. Mike Scone, I didn't ask anyone to get a tracking number for him because I know that's more expensive. Left the shipping options up to the individual hosts.


----------



## ukcarolm

Hi Snowy can you PM me as I'm unable to contact you at the moment your account is blocking further mail. Take care


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just to let everyone know he still isn´t here, I go hopefully to my post box every day and am gutted every time I don´t see him or a little note to collect him. I still live in hope so if he does eventually arrive, I will let everyone know.


----------



## ukcarolm

Thanks for the update Chris


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I think we're going to have to put his pic on milk cartons.


----------



## MikeScone

Nancy McClelland said:


> I think we're going to have to put his pic on milk cartons.



Or maybe on packages of crochet needles?


----------



## Anaira

Aww, Wendell! Either he's been bunnapped, or he's being naughty! Been busy with study lately, so haven't been on here much; just to catch up, and read my favourite blogs, except somehow I missed the latest development here. 

Shiloh, I have decided I would like to take part in this. I kinda held off, because I felt it'd be too boring here, but what the heck, I'll manage! It'll be a good excuse for ME to get out and do stuff. Shall I pm you? 

I sure hope it's Wendell I get to meet! C'mon old man, times up. Come home.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Hi everyone, sorry about the lack of updates- I've been having health issues so haven't checked the forum. Yesterday I had to have surgery, ouch. I'm not up to making a new rabbit right now, but when I'm better I will if he hasn't turned up yet.

Anaira, yes, please send me a PM, and I will contact you, UKcarolm. Not sure why it's not letting you send a PM since my box is not full, but I'll try deleting some old PMs.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Still no word?


----------



## Chrisdoc

No sign of him at all. I do keep hopefully looking in my postbox but he´s just keeping me waiting...I really wish he´d get over here, he´s missed all the lovely sunshine.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Poor Wendell  Hope he's off having fun somewhere and nothing bad happened!

Eventually we will get another crocheted bunny, I'm still quite sick so can't make one yet


----------



## PaGal

SnowyShiloh...I hope you feel better soon. on't worry about a new crocheted bun yet, we are patient. Take care of yourself first.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:yeahthat:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Was going thru some of my pics--just got a new phone--and saw some of my Wendell pics, sigh!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I still feel really bad.about Wendell going missing on his way here. I bought a couple of crocheted bunnies from a site that raises money for bunny shelters in the uk. They are on route from there and,will be travelling to Spain with my mom mid May. I wondered if we could start bunny travels again with Snowy Shiloh's, I think it should be you who names the new traveller., What do you think ???


----------



## Azerane

I feel bad as well because I'm the one who posted him!!! I saw that you had posted and had hoped by some miracle that he had arrived. Poor Wendell, I wonder where he's ended up.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I wonder all the time, I remember how happy I was that he was coming. Anyway, I thought it would be nice to start again, I miss seeing all those lovely places and cute photos.


----------



## PaGal

Bummer! I thought maybe he has at long last arrived.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I wish and I still hope that some day he will arrive


----------



## MikeScone

Chrisdoc said:


> I bought a couple of crocheted bunnies from a site that raises money for bunny shelters in the uk. They are on route from there and,will be travelling to Spain with my mom mid May. I wondered if we could start bunny travels again...



Sounds great - since you're in Spain, he could be Juanito Wabbit, Wendell's Spanish cousin. 

If the new wandering wabbit is originally from the UK, he could be Basil Bunny if he's English, or Hamish McHare if he's Scottish. Rhys Rabbit or Bryn Bunny would work for a Welsh rabbit (as opposed to a Welsh rarebit, which is made from cheese). Try Barry O'Bunny or Paddy McRabbit if he's Northern Irish.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Actually I'm part Irish so quite like Paddy McRabbit lol. When he arrives,I will post a pic and maybe everyone can make suggestions


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Sign me up--I'll even get out my kilt, as I'm Scottish and Nancy is Irish. We like Paddy McRabbit.


----------



## kmaben

Paddy Mcrabbit appeals to my Scottish nature. I'm down!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I saw an entry about a small bunny pattern to make and I thought of "Wendell."


----------

